# "Becoming"



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Time for a new journal.  Appropriately named after one of my favorite Pantera songs.    I dont have my goals fully laid out yet, but size and strength will definitely be in the equation.  I plan on zig-zag dieting to see how much size I can add without a lot of fat.  It's still summer and I gotta keep the girlfriend happy!    First week or so I'll be going into the gym and just having fun trying to throw around some heavier weights.  Nothing set in stone yet.  4 or 5 day split.  Periodized.  May move on to more of a Westside routine as I go on, but time will tell.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

cool journal name!  best of luck


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

Best of luck with what you decide!  Westside is great (just a lil hint.. hehe)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Var, you can lift heavy?  

Good luck!


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks, Jen!     I'm sure I'll find myself doing Westside soon.  I've wanted to get into it for ages.  I just need a couple weeks to be less regimented with my workouts and have some fun.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var, you can lift heavy?



Heavier than an accident prone, gimp can lift right now....


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

Cool Var.  I'll 'be coming' to your journal to see how you progress...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Westside seems to be catching on, here... SF is gonna be busy.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for dropping in JD and Mono!    I'm gonna hit a Westside seminar at the Stongman gym near here before doing Westside.  I want to make sure everything is tight before trying box squats, board presses, and good mornings for the first time.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

I will never do Westside.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Why?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Because I am strong enough to build big muscles.  Hypertrophy is where its at.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I've always been more into hypertrophy than strength.  Thats starting to change now.  I'm gonna try to find a happy medium.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

You need to work on your wheels


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I've always been more into hypertrophy than strength. Thats starting to change now. I'm gonna try to find a happy medium.


 Ditto.  Although, for me, its probably more of a mental thing... since ive been pushing pussy weights for so long.  Maybe when i _finally_ get to bulk one of these days ill change my mind.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

They're coming along, thanks.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I hear ya on that, Mono.  I've made some pretty decent strength gains while doing bodybuilding type workouts, but I'm getting to the point where I want to throw around _impressively_ heavy weights.  I've always been small, but I've added a lot of size in the past few years.  Now I need SERIOUS strength.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

You cant lift "Impressively heavy weights" with chicken legs.





For calling me a gimp.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

My legs have pretty much caught up to my upper body with TPPT.  Best thing that came from that workout.  

Thanks, Gimpy!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Good luck Var 

I have the same dilema as you post TP-PT.  As for Hypertrophy and Westside,  I am sure you could make some good gains,  it is all going to come down to diet.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree!  I really believe that gaining size comes down to diet.  I'm definitely leaning towards some kind of strength routine.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cool!  I prolably will end up trying something similar in the winter,  when BF isn't as much of an issue. 

Suprised you aren't helping Mono drive johnnny nuts in the wreckless driving thread.  Pretty freaking funny.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been avoiding his threads like the plague.  Now u got me curious.  May have to go stir some shit!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

I look for them purposely.  I find them funny as hell, that Joe Gold one was Classic.

Provides some entertainment at work.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I usually find them to be funny at first and then incredibly irritating.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah but you can't beat the entertainment value.

I really don't think English is his first language.  Or he is a complete fucking idiot. or both


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Var... if you are looking for growth, why not give P/RR/S a try?


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Sapph!  I've done P/RR/S, strength is more my goal right now than size.  I grew on TPPT, but lost some strength.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

WTF, were are the workouts?  LOL

I like the name....That tune kicks ass!


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

..."no more the small one, the weak one, the frightened one..."  

Starting the new workouts tomorrow.  Had a pretty crazy weekend!  My gf turned 21 last week, so we went out and did some celebrating.  My body is *NOT* used to alcohol.    Back in full gear tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> WTF, were are the workouts?  LOL
> 
> I like the name....That tune kicks ass!


No shit.........all this talk, now where's the action?


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

You're a tough bunch!  Its coming!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

With the workouts, will you post pics of the wheels?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I grew on TPPT, but lost some strength.



by the end of phase 3 my strength was down too.  in fact, the first week after TPPT i only worked out one day.  i left the gym in a huff b/c i was still getting weaker.  decided to taked the rest of the week off.  after the week off - i was stronger than any point before TPPT.  (hopefully it will last - it's kind of soon for me to tell)

my point is - you may surprise yourself this week and the time off may have been a good idea.

still hungover?


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier:  I will post pics of my training wheels.  

Nike:  I hope your right and I do see some strength increase this week.  Its kind of disheartening to be weaker than you were a few months ago.

Yes...still a little hungover!  I cant drink to safe my life anymore!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

you're so calm...you say "kind of disheartening" and i slammed down the dbs, stomped out to my car and sulked for a week before coming back to they gym.  

who me?  highstrung?  

seriously though - hope you have a great week!


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

A big thanks goes out to Prozac for my even temper.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Guess where I got invited to this weekend Var


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Where???!!!  Somewhere with "you know who"?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Toronto, to stay with


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

DAMN!  Thats sweeeeeet!  You going?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Yea, when I can afford a plane ticket.

Im "scurred"


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I can see how that would be intimidating, but its fuckin AWESOME!!!  Things like that are what make life exciting.  Good for u man!   Check the bargain travel sites, I'd bet you could find some pretty sick deals.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

You should read the suv thread.  Its awesome(read only Mono's comments and johnnnys replys).  I posted my 2cents too


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I avoid John-boy threads like the plague.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Your ruining my plan var!!!  Erase that!


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Erase what???


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Diet update:  Just ate a heaping helping of cake.  Guess the bulk is on!


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

Var, my man, i didnt know you were a CFH!!!  

PANTERA PANTERA PANTERA PANTERA

I listen to that shit almost everyday. its so funny though bro, look in my sig.......take a guess as to what song that's from hahahaha.

damn, are we on the same page or what? 

anyhow, journal is looking good, bro. feel free to stop by my cemetary gates anytime


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Didnt even notice that in your sig!  Nice!  I've been into them since the CFH days.  But got hooked when I saw them on the VDP tour when they came with Helmet and Sepultura (I think).  I crank 101 Proof everyday on the way to the gym!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should read the suv thread.  Its awesome(read only Mono's comments and johnnnys replys).  I posted my 2cents too


I just read that thread.  OMG.  Is Johnnny REALLY that stupid?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Short answer: Yes


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Pretty accurate answer.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Pls dont post where I live Var.(auto thread)


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Dude, you had it in your "location" FOREVER!


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I deleted it.  You getting paranoid or something?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

I just dont want john boy to put 2+2 together.. since my heep is in nevada


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Gotcha!  Scared me for a minute...thought you were getting all "Conspiracy Theory" on us.


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I crank 101 Proof everyday on the way to the gym!



NO SHIT! Its only one of the best cd's ever.
I make sure i have at least alot of Pantera songs on my mp3 players at all times, whether it be Live 101 proof or the older shit. That combined with Hatebreed, Slipknot and Metallica makes for some nice workouts  

But you gotta just love the CFH. I think thats my fav. CD ever.


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

BTW, 

i wrote in another thread asking you where in RI your from. i dont know if you ever saw it, and i certainly didnt see your response even if you did see it. So, haha, whereabouts? I go to the squam beach whenever i get the chance, since i was a little kid. gotta love the squam.


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

...i'm from right outside Hartford


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2004)

And still no workouts....................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And still no workouts....................


I noticed that too Var.  My journal is limping along at 20 posts, and 5 posted workouts... You're at 65 posts, and not a single rep.  Nada, zilch.

Stop yakking  , and start lifting .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

WTF?!?! Let's get some w/o's in here!! Make something up if nothing else LOL! J/K. Cool new journal here, I think you'll like going for strength. Just be careful and don't turn into me  Now I need to check out those threads you and Jake are talking about!!


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Flex:  I'm from East Providence.  About 10 mins from Providence.  My gf lives in Stonington, so I'm in CT all the time.  How close to Hartford are you?  I've headed out there quite a bit for Dave Matthews shows, but dont know the area otherwise.  I go to the beach a lot, but never heard of Squam.  Where the hell is that???  Is it short for Misquamicut?  

Jodi, JD, & Rock:  Whoring is very important to me.  Its the only thing that gets me through my shitty ass days at my shitty ass job.    Workouts coming in a few minutes.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

Tuesday, 7/20 - *Back/Bi's - Heavy*

Deads:  12x135/6x225/3x275/1x300 _struggled_/1x300 _easy_ 
Good Mornings:  12x95/8x95/8x115
Pull-ups:  8xbw/4xbw+25
Seated Cable Rows:  4x200/6x180
Standing DB Curls:  12x30's/6x45's/5x45's

Workout felt great!!!  Really nice to deadlift again and to just kinda do my own thing.  I've never tried max deads before, so I wasnt sure how much weight I could pull.  First time *ever* doing Good Mornings, so I went ultra light.  Felt really awkward.  I'm gonna have to read up on them...not too sure if my form was right.  Otherwise, just kinda went in and had fun.  

Lets get back to the whoring now!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey!  What the hell was going on on page 2?  PM is going to Toronto?  But he's scared?  And johnnny is stalking him?  And he doesnt want Var to tell people where he lives?

 PM, you ok buddy?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah What the Deal?  Although it was funny as hell


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)

I cant sell PreMier out and tell his secrets.  

Didnt take long for the whoring to start back up.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I cant sell PreMier out and tell his secrets.
> 
> Didnt take long for the whoring to start back up.


 Just do it quick then edit it out.


----------



## Var (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Wednesday, 7/21 - *Chest/Abs/Calves - Light*

BB Bench:  7x185/10x155/7x155
Cable Crossovers: 12x#4's/9x#7's/7x#7's
Iso Lateral Press:  9x140/7x180
Crunches:  40/40/40
Rope Pulls:  20x#8/14x#10/14x#10
Seated Calf:  14x45/12x70
45 Degree Calf:  12x180/12x230

Another good workout.  Starting to feel my strength coming back even on a higher rep/lighter weight day.  Probably could have gone a bit heavier.  Taking tomorrow off and then Friday will be *Shoulders/Traps/Tris - Heavy.*


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Lookin good!

 Watching you bench makes me jealous, though. 

 Maybe ill just smear my shoulder in an anesthetic cream and go at it anyway...


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Did you hurt your shoulder?  I didnt think anyone would envy my bench.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, i screwed something up with my rotator.  I think its just tendonitis/bursitis... but im not sure.  Im goin into the docs office tomorrow morning.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck, man!  I know how much that sucks


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice lifts Var.. I envy all your workouts.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Another good workout.  Starting to feel my strength coming back even on a higher rep/lighter weight day.  Probably could have gone a bit heavier.



Told you!


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

PreMier:  Thanks, man!  You'll be back in the game soon I'm sure.

Nike:  I know, I know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

Good workout Var . 

You mentioned you should have maybe gone heavier.  Since you are gaining strength back, sometimes its better to hold back a bit, and build momentum with each workout.  Psychologically, it works wonders.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks, Jersey!   I agree on the strength thing!  Also, the way I'm periodizing this workout I needed a "light" workout today.  Guess I'm just eager to put up bigger numbers.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Var, click the girl in my sig!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good workout Var .
> 
> You mentioned you should have maybe gone heavier.  Since you are gaining strength back, sometimes its better to hold back a bit, and build momentum with each workout.  Psychologically, it works wonders.




Good point.  When I train for strength I use the rule that my freind who was a competitve powerlifter uses.  "Pick a weight that you can get for the desired number of reps but it should be a struggle to get those reps.  If you have an doubt that you are not going to complete the set rack the bar.  Don't go to failure and miss a lift because that will kill your confidence next time.  Just rack the weight and work on it next week."


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah, i screwed something up with my rotator.  I think its just tendonitis/bursitis... but im not sure.  Im goin into the docs office tomorrow morning.


Try to pick something up called BioFreeze. I did yesterday from my Dr. and so far I love it! It feels awesome too, like your getting a heated massage, except it's cold if that makes sense.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

w/o's are looking good Var. Could use some pics though


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Try to pick something up called BioFreeze. I did yesterday from my Dr. and so far I love it! It feels awesome too, like your getting a heated massage, except it's cold if that makes sense.


 Ahhh... cool.  Ill see if i can find it.  Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

If you can't let me know. I'll pick up some extra and send it to you.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Good point.  When I train for strength I use the rule that my freind who was a competitve powerlifter uses.  "Pick a weight that you can get for the desired number of reps but it should be a struggle to get those reps.  If you have an doubt that you are not going to complete the set rack the bar.  Don't go to failure and miss a lift because that will kill your confidence next time.  Just rack the weight and work on it next week."



I've read some interesting stuff lately about how training to failure can actually lead to more failed lifts in the future, due to the effect it has on the Golgi Tendon Organ's threshold.  Know anything about that?  I learned about it through ISSA, but have had trouble finding more info.  I'm gonna contact them and see if they cant point me in the right direction.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I've read some interesting stuff lately about how training to failure can actually lead to more failed lifts in the future, due to the effect it has on the Golgi Tendon Organ's threshold.  Know anything about that?  I learned about it through ISSA, but have had trouble finding more info.  I'm gonna contact them and see if they cant point me in the right direction.



Yeah, I read some stuff about that, especially when I was going through the NASM books but I would have to dig for the info to talk about it now (can't remember everything  ).  That said, as long as it is cycled into your programs, training to failure can be effective IMO.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Safe to say you remember enough!   

I do train to failure from time to time, but am very interested in this research.  I'll pass it along when I get more info if u want.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Safe to say you remember enough!
> 
> I do train to failure from time to time, but am very interested in this research.  I'll pass it along when I get more info if u want.




sure   always like more reasearch


----------



## Flex (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Flex:  I'm from East Providence.  About 10 mins from Providence.  My gf lives in Stonington, so I'm in CT all the time.  How close to Hartford are you?  I've headed out there quite a bit for Dave Matthews shows, but dont know the area otherwise.  I go to the beach a lot, but never heard of Squam.  Where the hell is that???  Is it short for Misquamicut?



I'm about 5 minutes from Hartford in South Windsor. 

i've been to Dave Mathews at the Meadows many a times, but never for the conert, just the partying before  haha. 

and ya, i was talking bout misquamicut. i've been goin there since i was a kid. looove that place  

anyhow, keep pumpin,

FLEX, CFH


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

I LOVE tailgaiting before Dave shows!  Nothing like it!

Misquamicut is really nice!    I go to Scarborough mostly nowadays.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

I hate dave matthews


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

There will be none of that in my thread!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

If i ever saw dave matthews while i was in my hummer, i think you know whatd happen.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

VAR!!!  Are you going to post your diet and WOs?    

Oh yeah... Hi Hun!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> VAR!!!  Are you going to post your diet and WOs?
> 
> Oh yeah... Hi Hun!




Var doesn't workout or eat.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> VAR!!!  Are you going to post your diet and WOs?
> 
> Oh yeah... Hi Hun!




Yeah whats up Var. At least fake it or something


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Mono:  

Sapph:  Posting meals is a pain in the ass and I eat the same thing almost everyday, so it gets old.    Workouts are posted, but we've been whoring it up in here quite a bit!  New avi is SMOKIN'.  

Funk:  

Iain:  Sup, buddy!  See below....


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Friday, 7/20 - *Shoulders/Traps/Tri's - Heavy*

Seated DB Military:  12x40's/6x60's/3x65's/1x70's (was going for 3, but failed on second rep)
One-arm Cheat Lateral:  12x25/6x35/5x35/4x40
Reverse Pec Dec:  7x80/6x100/6x100
WG Upright Row:  9x75/6x95/6x95
Skull Crusher:  6x85/5x85/4x85

Strength still improving a bit, but I'm not up to the weights I was moving a few months ago.  Shouldnt be long now.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 23, 2004)

Well shit, your shoulders look pretty damn strong already!


----------



## Var (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, Mono!    They're getting there slowly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2004)

Good job on the DB mils Var!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

good job freak show


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Sorry I didnt see them sooner.

Took the day off from weights today and caught up on some sleep.  Went to a local field today and did some sprints.  Feeling like shit emotionally the past few days.  Went up to NH with my gf this weekend, stayed in a B&B, went horseback riding, etc...etc...  Should be in a really good mood after such a great weekend, but for some reason, I get depressed when a good time ends.    Just kind of irritable for no apparent reason today.  Hoping tomorrows workout will help.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea.. good times should last forever.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

You could become a crackhead, PM.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2004)

hahaha, PM is going to smoking the devil's d*ck


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

LMFAO!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahaha, PM is going to smoking the devil's d*ck



Keep dreaming you evil fuck!


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, decided life was sucking too much at work, so I left "sick".  Hit the gym and had a pretty good workout.  Feeling better now!  

Monday, 7/26 - Chest/Abs - Heavy

DB Bench:  6x80's/3x90's/3x90's/0x105's/1x95's
Incline BB Bench:  6x135/2x175/1x185/6x135
Decline DB Flye:  6x50's/4x60's
Machine Crunch:  6x#10/6x#8
Decline Sit-up:  9xbw+25/7xbw+45
DB Side Bend:  10x75/8x80

Strength is DEFINITELY coming back!  I think I could have gotten 1 rep with 100lb DB's (PR), but someone had them.  Tried 105's and couldnt move em!    Better than sitting at work.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

How are you posting if not at work?

I wish I could do 100lb dumbells.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

At my parents house.  I gotta get my comp online at my place.  Then the whoring will TRULY begin!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Damn, I don't know how you guy's can handle not having the net at home.


----------



## Var (Jul 26, 2004)

Aggies in my journal...Im honored!    Its hard not having the net at home, but its nice not paying for it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm making an appearance.  

Of course, when you work online all day, not having the net can be good. Get off the comp and do other things.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

other things?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL well lately I don't know what other things are myself. Mono, you are always online though lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea, I dont think I have ever seen that green dot go off...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol, maybe he should hit up Vegas too. He won't be 21 yet though lol.

Damn, I feel old now.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey, me and this computer are like best friends!  You can't expect me to leave it alone for very long, can you?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol. But you have classes again soon, right?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol. But you have classes again soon, right?


 Unfortunately.  Grrr... that means i have to go out in the sunlight again. 

 *hissssssssss*


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Lol you sound just like a friend of mine. What school do you go to, if you don't mind me asking? Lol, don't worry MA is too far for me to try to stalk you.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol you sound just like a friend of mine. What school do you go to, if you don't mind me asking? Lol, don't worry MA is too far for me to try to stalk you.


 You can stalk me anytime. 

 And i go to a dumpy community college around springfield, MA (western mass).  Thats what i get for fucking around in highschool.  Ah well, one more semester, then i can transfer to a real school.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh that's cool. JC's are a good way to get rid of all your general ed. Where do you want to transfer?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Flex:  I'm from East Providence.  About 10 mins from Providence.  My gf lives in Stonington, so I'm in CT all the time.



You must be in love.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You must be in love.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday, 7/27 - *Back - Light*

WG Pulldowns:  9x140/9x130/8x120
Rhomboid Pulls:  14x120/12x140/14x140
One-arm Chest Spt Rows:  10x70/8x80/8x80
Hyper Extensions:  16xbw/12xbw+25


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh that's cool. JC's are a good way to get rid of all your general ed. Where do you want to transfer?


 Probably UMASS.  Although id love to go out of state.  Ive always thought Washington state would be a nice place to live, although ive never even been there.

 The problem is that i still dont know wtf i want to do.  I keep switching between liberal arts, sciences, etc. 

 Oh, and sorry for all the whoring, Var.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Not a problem


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Probably UMASS.  Although id love to go out of state.  Ive always thought Washington state would be a nice place to live, although ive never even been there.
> 
> The problem is that i still dont know wtf i want to do.  I keep switching between liberal arts, sciences, etc.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for all the whoring, Var.




keep that up and you will be in college as long as you have been dieting.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> keep that up and you will be in college as long as you have been dieting.


 lmao.  if it were free that wouldnt be such a bad thing, actually...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> lmao.  if it were free that wouldnt be such a bad thing, actually...




I hear that.  I wish education were free.




HMM....Does Var even workout?  I like how he started this journal for our personal conversations.  he is such a good guy.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

I workout...you fuckers just ignore the posts with workout info in them.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

> Tuesday, 7/27 - Back - Light
> WG Pulldowns: 9x140/9x130/8x120
> Rhomboid Pulls: 14x120/12x140/14x140
> One-arm Chest Spt Rows: 10x70/8x80/8x80
> Hyper Extensions: 16xbw/12xbw+25





you call that a workout?  I don't see a workout?  Anyone else see a workout?  Mono?  PM?  Anyone?


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Well, decided life was sucking too much at work, so I left "sick".  Hit the gym and had a pretty good workout.  Feeling better now!
> 
> Monday, 7/26 - Chest/Abs - Heavy
> 
> ...



No one commented on last nights workout either!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

I didnt comment because youre already stronger than me.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, thats definitely better than just ignoring my posts cause you dont care.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No one commented on last nights workout either!





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> How are you posting if not at work?
> 
> I wish I could do 100lb dumbells.




Look I commented... It was a lame attempt at humor, but I commented!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you call that a workout?  I don't see a workout?  Anyone else see a workout?  Mono?  PM?  Anyone?



 

Yea Var.. maybe increase the volume.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Why would I want to do that?  

Take a look at last weeks workouts and you may see some method to the madness.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Alternating heavy/light weeks?  Or is there more?


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Alternating heavy/light weeks by bodypart.  Also, playing around with volume a bit to see what I respond best to.  Nothing revolutionary.  My point is just that the "light" workouts are intentional, not due to laziness.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1110/squint.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

New favorite smiley?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

No this one is...  Called NiggaTV

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/niggatv.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Var, play the pearl game I posted in open chat.. I cant win.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

I tried playing it, but Flash isnt working on my PC for some reason.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Probably UMASS.  Although id love to go out of state.  Ive always thought Washington state would be a nice place to live, although ive never even been there.
> 
> The problem is that i still dont know wtf i want to do.  I keep switching between liberal arts, sciences, etc.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for all the whoring, Var.


Sorry to whore Var.
Which UMASS location? Boston?
I got into the U of WA. Lol, never been to Washington state or D.C. though. Going out of state for school is pricey.

As for liberal arts, well even if you do grad school, unless you want to teach, I really don't know what you can do with that major though. Science is damn hard though. Ah hell, look who's talking. I got a BS in biological psych (neuroscience type crap), it's not worth jack. lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No this one is...  Called NiggaTV
> 
> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1214-2/niggatv.gif[/img2]




holy!!  No he didn't.....  




VAR- excellent workouts man!!  The light day looked really good.  You should be up to the pink dumbells in no time.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> VAR- excellent workouts man!!  The light day looked really good.  You should be up to the pink dumbells in no time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

hahahaha, what a great smilie. the twitch.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> holy!!  No he didn't.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  I havent read somethin so funny in so long... LOL

Seriously Var, do you feel like you got a workout from that?  I am just trying to understand..


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Define "good workout".  I dont feel like I tore myself up, like I did chest last night, but I feel I got a workout.  It was a quick workout (about 30 mins) with short rest intervals.  Just something I'm trying for a few weeks since I spent the past 3 months going in and out of a state of overtraining.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

well I like it.  i wont make fun of you.  it is important to try out different training ideas.  keep up the good work.


----------



## Var (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats alright.  You guys can bust my balls all you want.  I can take it.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 27, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sorry to whore Var.
> Which UMASS location? Boston?
> I got into the U of WA. Lol, never been to Washington state or D.C. though. Going out of state for school is pricey.
> 
> As for liberal arts, well even if you do grad school, unless you want to teach, I really don't know what you can do with that major though. Science is damn hard though. Ah hell, look who's talking. I got a BS in biological psych (neuroscience type crap), it's not worth jack. lol


 Probably amherst.

 And the reason i got in liberal arts is mostly because my mom and my grandfather are both lawyers... so its sort of becoming a tradition.  When i see how much she deals with, though, it makes me want to be anything but. 

 Neuroscience is friggin awesome!  Thats sort of the avenue i want to pursue.  Gah.  I dont know really.  I should just start doing porn spam for a living.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats alright.  You guys can bust my balls all you want.  I can take it.




I'm not busting your balls.  the workout looks great.


----------



## Var (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thursday 7/29* - *Legs/Abs - Heavy*

Barbell Squat:  12x135/6x225/3x265/3x265/1x275
Leg Press:  9x270/*3x500/3x500/1x520/1x540*
SLDL:  12x135/6x185/6x185/4x205
Seated Calf:  9x80/7x105/6x115
Donkey Calf:  9x200/8x200/7x200
Machine Crunch:  8x90/6x90/9x80
Hanging Ob Leg Lift:  16/16

Strength took a nice jump this week!    Last week I struggled to get a 1x500 PR on Leg Press, this week I did 3 easy and was able to get one for a new PR.  Gotta find a way to add more weight to the Donkey Calf.  200 is the whole stack (also a good feeling)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

How many reps you doing on the donkey?

Nice squats.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Donkey Calf:  9x200/8x200/7x200



9,8, and 7

Thanks!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Squats were all ATF.  Scared myself on the last one...almost got stuck in the hole.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> 9,8, and 7
> 
> Thanks!



I started to do them an old arnie way.  Start light, do 10 reps, up the weight, then 10 more, etc, etc...  Do that untill you get 70 reps.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Sounds good!  I'll try that!  

I saw someone with a plate attached to the weight stack a few weeks ago.  Didnt think to ask him how he did it, since I didnt think I'd need to add weight anytime soon.  I'll have to ask him if I see him again.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Squats were all ATF.  Scared myself on the last one...almost got stuck in the hole.



make sure you have the pins in the power rack so that if you need to dump it you can.  Honestly, you can squat more than that.  You are wasting to much energy doing reps with light weight.  A few warm up sets and go for the heavier weight.  Don't mess with so many reps of light weight.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> make sure you have the pins in the power rack so that if you need to dump it you can.  Honestly, you can squat more than that.  You are wasting to much energy doing reps with light weight.  A few warm up sets and go for the heavier weight.  Don't mess with so many reps of light weight.



I always have the pins just below where I bottom out.  I'm really paranoid about getting stuck since I workout alone.  

Thanks for the advice!  How would you go about it?  Straight to singles after warmup???


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I always have the pins just below where I bottom out.  I'm really paranoid about getting stuck since I workout alone.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!  How would you go about it?  Straight to singles after warmup???




I try and never warm up more than I need to.  If I were you I would go with some easy pedaling on a stationary bike for 5min.  then squat the bar for 10.  135/8, 225/4, 245/4 and then you are in and ready to go at 275/5.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Also, I never wear a belt (dont even own one), so I'm a pussy with the squats.    Always thinking form above all else!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

Those squats rock.  Nice work. 

 And can someone link me to a pic of a donkey calf exercise?  Ive been looking around, and there are like 4 different machines ive seen that are called "donkey calf machine"... kind of confusing.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I try and never warm up more than I need to.  If I were you I would go with some easy pedaling on a stationary bike for 5min.  then squat the bar for 10.  135/8, 225/4, 245/4 and then you are in and ready to go at 275/5.



  Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Those squats rock.  Nice work.
> 
> And can someone link me to a pic of a donkey calf exercise?  Ive been looking around, and there are like 4 different machines ive seen that are called "donkey calf machine"... kind of confusing.



Its the one where your bent over, and the pad rests on your lower back.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Also, I never wear a belt (dont even own one), so I'm a pussy with the squats.    Always thinking form above all else!




I do everything raw.  No belt, no wraps, no condoms (waite a minute...oops, just kidding on the last one).  Form is key.  that is why I take days were I go light and just work on form.  Low reps to allow for your mind to handle tinking about the exercise and not overloading it (the more reps you do the more you start second guessing and questioning yourself).  Shorten the rest intervals so that you are still getting a good workout with the light weight and do a higher number of sets with such low reps 3-5reps for 6-10 sets is usually nice.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Those squats rock.  Nice work.
> 
> And can someone link me to a pic of a donkey calf exercise?  Ive been looking around, and there are like 4 different machines ive seen that are called "donkey calf machine"... kind of confusing.



Thanks!  

I'll see if I can find u a link


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

> Its the one where your bent over,



Mono is familiar with that one.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

var workouts.....who knew?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Mono is familiar with that one.


 I dont think my form is down... wanna spot me?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I dont think my form is down... wanna spot me?




hahaha, you are quick with the wit tonight my freind.  I like it.  I may just take you up on that spot.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its the one where your bent over.



PreMier *LOVES* this exercise!!!  

EDIT:  DAMN!  Funk beat me to it!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahaha, you are quick with the wit tonight my freind.  I like it.  I may just take you up on that spot.



[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1104/reamjob.gif[/img2]


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do everything raw.  No belt, no wraps, no condoms (waite a minute...oops, just kidding on the last one).  Form is key.  that is why I take days were I go light and just work on form.  Low reps to allow for your mind to handle tinking about the exercise and not overloading it (the more reps you do the more you start second guessing and questioning yourself).  Shorten the rest intervals so that you are still getting a good workout with the light weight and do a higher number of sets with such low reps 3-5reps for 6-10 sets is usually nice.



I'll definitely do that next heavy leg day.  Thanks again man!


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1104/reamjob.gif[/img2]



Oh thats fucking horrible!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

No prob......when you come to NYC we may have to have a squat workout.


Premier- you are one sick fuck.....where the hell do you get those great smilies?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Ahhhh you can see it poking out his chest!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

xtrememass.com


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

PM's always got the gay smilies... you wanna tell us something, buddy?


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No prob......when you come to NYC we may have to have a squat workout.



You meant that literally, right?  This better not be some kind of homoerotic code!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

ROFL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> PM's always got the gay smilies... you wanna tell us something, buddy?



Your gay 

I got them for you.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your gay
> 
> I got them for you.


 I thought we agreed that you'd stop sending me homoerotic gifts, PM?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Just trying to support you LOL

Ok, im done


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I thought we agreed that you'd stop sending me homoerotic gifts, PM?




Hey!  You stole my word!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice job on leg day Var! And I'll be following P's advice on squats too. I think I do too many warm up sets also. You squat about the same as I. Maybe we should start a simultaneous quest to get 400... in a none homosexual way of course .  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks man!  The quest for 400 is gonna be a long road for me!  



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> in a none homosexual way of course .  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Can I race too 400 too?


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

What are u at now?  Well, before you got sick...


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll be happy with 300 in the very near future.  <happy for about a day that is>


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What are u at now?  Well, before you got sick...



Before I was sick?  405..  Now, I probably cant get 315 once..


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Before I was sick?  405..  Now, I probably cant get 315 once..


 

 Just be glad muscle memory is real.  You'll be back to 100% in no time... just hurry up and get better.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Before I was sick?  405..  Now, I probably cant get 315 once..




No fair   You'll be back at 405 (or better) way before I break 300!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

If you follow Patricks advice, then you should break 300 easily now.


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

You may be right.  He really knows his shit!  Keeps me humble.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Yea, he does.  Flex gave e the same advice in my 'old' journal.  Worked great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No fair  You'll be back at 405 (or better) way before I break 300!


I agree.  This collaboration is reserved for us squat challenged folk.  405 Premier?  Go show off somewhere else  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm too slow for this journal...


----------



## Var (Jul 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm too slow for this journal...



It became "Var's Whoring Thread" pretty much immediately after I started it!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You may be right.  He really knows his shit!  Keeps me humble.




I don't know anything.  I make it up as I go along.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

oh, I wanna race to 400 too.  I was up at 405 last winter when I was bulking also.  Can I still play though?  I was doing 315 two weeks ago.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

They're a bunch of haters.  I bet you cant play either. lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

LOL....well, it is hard for them to squat with a cucember up their ass. 

We squat ass to the grass.  They squat ass to the cucumber patch.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Goddamn thats hillarious.  I bet you did smoke some good shit tonight


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

man, I haven't smoked pot in like months and months.  I am due up for a smoke fest weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Vegas?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

it is on.......are you still in on the "who can be the biggest in vegas" bet?  Loser buys a round of drinks?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Think of the buffets.. crab legs, steak.. mmm


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

I do eat a lot when I go to vegas.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is on.......are you still in on the "who can be the biggest in vegas" bet?  Loser buys a round of drinks?



I will probably regret this...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=709981&postcount=191

I weigh at or under 180 now LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do eat a lot when I go to vegas.



But this time, you may be "munchafied" 

I havent toked in.. I cant even remember the last time.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will probably regret this...
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=709981&postcount=191
> 
> I weigh at or under 180 now LOL



Nice, I am at 180 right now too so it is even starting points.

me scurred??  Okay smart asshole......loser buys drinks for the whole damn night.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

I knew I would probably regret this... I better start saving my pennies now


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

hahaha, I am not made of $$ either.  Don't worry, I never hold people to bets like this anyway.  it will jsut be a fun little competition/goal to shoot for.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

I know we are whoring up Var's journal.  I'd ask him to get in on the bet but apparently he doesn't eat (spending to much time with Mono in the cucember patch is causing him to miss meals).


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Cucumbers arent high in cals?



No.. its all good.  As long as you dont drink like Var when he sits at home alone   I dont drink much either, I havent drank in so long it would probably only be a couple shots before I was tossed lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2004)

2 beers and I will be running up and down the bar with my pants around my ankles.  how about loser posts bail?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Deal.  Plus its in the man rule book I believe... "No friend shall let another friend spend the night in jail"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Ah... rule #3 lol http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34235&highlight=man+rules


----------



## Monolith (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry i was gone... i somehow got this friggin cucumber up my butt, and....













































*HEY!  *Wait a minute!  Whats goin on here...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2004)

P is starting to worry me... He keeps talking about his pants around his ankles, and cucumbers up peoples butts  .


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> P is starting to worry me... He keeps talking about his pants around his ankles, and cucumbers up peoples butts  .


 We should get him drunk and drop him off out in front of a police station.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> As long as you dont drink like Var when he sits at home alone



I leave work for the night and this is what you whores do to my journal?  

As for the quote above, who has the girlfriend in this group of ours and who sits on IM all night spankin it to member progress pics????


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

> As for the quote above, who has the girlfriend in this group of ours and who sits on IM all night spankin it to member progress pics????



P-funk humbly re-treats to his corner.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Dont worry P!  We're gonna find you a chick when I come to NYC.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Chicks don't like me.  They say I am a jackass and not serious enough.  I have to agree.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Who said you need to be serious?

FF's are the way to go


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

FF's?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Chicks don't like me.  They say I am a jackass and not serious enough.  I have to agree.



I doubt thats true.  Just gotta find your confidence.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Friends that Fuck???


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Fat F*cks?
Funny F*cks?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Var's Got it 

Fuck Friends.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Fat F*cks?
> Funny F*cks?



Mods arent allowed to swear?  Or are you just a good Christian boy?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Var's Got it
> 
> Fuck Friends.



I always called those "FTF's".  Friends That Fuck.    Good setup if u can find it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

No, I banned myself for swearing so I am try to curb my language you fucking asshole.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Well thats a shit-ass, fucking thing to do to yourself!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think Patrick would have any troubles finding one.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Usually, guys who talk the way P does, could score lots of chicks if they "let themselves".  I used to be that way.  You can be your own worse enemy sometimes


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

what do yuo mean by "talk the way i do?"


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe will start calling him PreMier


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Maybe will start calling him PreMier



EXACTLY!!!!  We're definitely on the same page here


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

am I missing something??  I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what do yuo mean by "talk the way i do?"



It wasnt a put down at all.  I just meant that you are down on yourself a lot and seem to focus more on your flaws (height...I can relate) than your qualities (cool guy, in shape, intelligent, etc...).  I really believe women pick up on that sort of thing.  I used to miss out on a lot of opportunities because I lacked true confidence


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

oh, my self confience sucks.  On top of that I am pretty shy, especially in social situations.  One on One I am not bad but I am terrible if I don;t know the girls so I always come across as being either weird or an asshole.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah no insult intended Patrick.  Shit most of us look up to you, with you work ethic and desire


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah no insult intended Patrick.  Shit most of us look up to you, with you work ethic and desire



No one should look up to me.  I haven't accomplished anything.  I am just trying to figure my stuff out still.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Heck you got a lot of respect from me and alot of people around here.  You work hard at everything you do, why shouldn't I look up to that.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, my self confience sucks.  On top of that I am pretty shy, especially in social situations.  One on One I am not bad but I am terrible if I don;t know the girls so I always come across as being either weird or an asshole.




Freaks me out how much alike we are!  You just described me to a T.  When I was about 25 I started figuring out that women just want to be talked to like everyone else.  Confidence starts coming when they respond well to you. 

 Just my unprofessional opinion.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No one should look up to me.  I haven't accomplished anything.  I am just trying to figure my stuff out still.



Well, lets see here...you do what I (and many others) dream of doing for a job, truly know your shit (unlike most), and seem like the kind of guy I grew up with.  Pretty sure lots here look up to you.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

and I dont know ANYONE who has their stuff figured out yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Now just get a chick who wants to bang and have some fun.  Your Young enjoy it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh I got it figured out.  Work and Paybills


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

It is Friday afternoon, and I don't feel like workin anymore.  Plus it is a long weekend


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I dont want to work here anymore either.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah but your finding a way out. Give it time


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Got my first client tomorrow!    New carreer is finally on its way


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sweet.  Hold long until you are full time


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

do you have to recruit your own clients


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Not sure on the full time thing.  Hopefully not long.

I dont have to recruit my own clients.  The owner does a lot of advertising, but I'm going to recruit my own anyway to get things moving


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No one should look up to me. I haven't accomplished anything. I am just trying to figure my stuff out still.


 Fuck off asshole, i'm going to idolize you whether you like it or not.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mono,  you always bring a tear to my eye.  Your so understanding.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Freaks me out how much alike we are! You just described me to a T. When I was about 25 I started figuring out that women just want to be talked to like everyone else. Confidence starts coming when they respond well to you.
> 
> Just my unprofessional opinion.


Guys, I am sorry to meddle, but Var, you are right, I was like that too. I was shy and worse, I was every girls good "guy friend". There is nothing worse than being the hot chick's "good friend and nothing else". I was down on myself and I didn't have the horror of a body that I have today (will donate it to science fiction when I pass on). For some reason or another at around 23 it clicked, if you are confident, it comes off your pores, they can smell it. I stuck to being confident and didn't let out any of my flaws until it was too late (after I got married... ). 
Let me tell you confidence is what's kept me married to my very beautiful wife for the last 7 years. If I was shy and an introvert like I was, I would not be where I am today. By the way, I am only 5'9, and weigh 257 pounds, so I'm not exactly a giant, and have no choice but being funny, have you ever seen an unfunny fat guy?  Not a pretty picture...
You seem to be a funny guy P Funk and you should be very proud of what you've accomplished, just look at yourself in a mirror, you look good, you have to also feel the way you look. By the way, funny and confident guys, who look good are the picture of what a man should be. 
Be confident, you are thinking like a fat guy...trust me, I know...
Sorry to have meddled, but I saw my old self in this post...


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Fantasma!  Thanks for stopping in.  Anyone who says _I'm right_ is always welcome in my journal.  

Good luck with your goals man!  There's a lot of good info to be found here.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Todays obligatory "workout realted" post.  My legs are fucking FRIED from yesterdays workout!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hey Fantasma! Thanks for stopping in. Anyone who says _I'm right_ is always welcome in my journal.
> 
> Good luck with your goals man! There's a lot of good info to be found here.


You are absolutely right, even as a newbie (but not so newbie) I feel compelled to help with whatever I can, even if it's more the mind and less with the physical aspect (I am learning though)


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Just the kind of people we need around here.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Todays obligatory "workout realted" post.  My legs are fucking FRIED from yesterdays workout!!




Chicken shit  



> Fuck off asshole, i'm going to idolize you whether you like it or not.



Is it just me or does mono seem to have some intense roid rage these days.  Someone needs to make a thread of Mono's greates lines.  I have read about 6 or 7 this week were he has verbaly ass raped other members.   




> Guys, I am sorry to meddle, but Var, you are right, I was like that too. I was shy and worse, I was every girls good "guy friend". There is nothing worse than being the hot chick's "good friend and nothing else".



that's me  


Okay, okay.....working on confidence I will.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Chicken shit



What can I say?  I dont do as much "squatting" with my boys as you do.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What can I say?  I dont do as much "squatting" with my boys as you do.



That needs to change!!!

I need more confidence and you need more cock 'n' balls.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Chicken shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P-funk, how do you feel when you flex?  It's gotta make you feel confident...If I had your physique it would me....Start with this and you'll be confident and ready to rock.  You are also the hot chick's good friend?  Not for long my man...


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> That needs to change!!!
> 
> I need more confidence and you need more cock 'n' balls.



I have a solution to both problems...you keep all the cocks 'n' balls...I'll get all the chicks...and you dont need to be any more confident since you already seem to have the gay thing down!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

LOL??  When I flex??  can't flex fat!

I feel tiny and small mostly.  I know that I must be sort of big for my size because whenever I walk down the street or in the park I notice people looking at me, telling other people to look at me or doing a double take when I walk by.  Either I am sort of big or I look like a complete jackass.  But honestly when I look in the mirror I look skinny fat.  Now much muscle tone and just fat.  I don't care so much though.  I am not into my physique and shiowing things off like most guys.  I hate taking my shirt off and I hate wearing tight shirts.  Everything is big and baggy for me.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I have a solution to both problems...you keep all the cocks 'n' balls...I'll get all the chicks...and you dont need to be any more confident since you already seem to have the gay thing down!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I love tight shirts and taking my shirt off, and I dont look half as good as you!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Yea.. I would wear a sweater and long pants year round if I could also.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Maybe will start calling him PreMier






			
				Var said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!!!!  We're definitely on the same page here


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Usually, guys who talk the way P does, could score lots of chicks if they "let themselves".  I used to be that way.  You can be your own worse enemy sometimes






			
				Var said:
			
		

> It wasnt a put down at all.  I just meant that you are down on yourself a lot and seem to focus more on your flaws (height...I can relate) than your qualities (cool guy, in shape, intelligent, etc...).  I really believe women pick up on that sort of thing.  I used to miss out on a lot of opportunities because I lacked true confidence



^^^^


----------



## Monolith (Jul 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does mono seem to have some intense roid rage these days. Someone needs to make a thread of Mono's greates lines. I have read about 6 or 7 this week were he has verbaly ass raped other members.


 Hmmm... good point.  Maybe i need to eat more chemicals to counteract my rages.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh I see... sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

You arent a downer.  Just seem to be down on yourself a lot 

<when you arent giving me shit that is>


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hmmm... good point.  Maybe i need to eat more chemicals to counteract my rages.


Mayebe you should turn your garage into lab and start making some drugs.


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

No, "Hi Var, hows life"?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Lol sowrie Var. How are ya? Almost quitting time?


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Now you're just humoring me!!!  

You're just mad because I made all those dirty comments about your sexy pics!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

LOL. Dad and his fiance are off on a trip this weekend. Leaving now. Her mom is staying over to take care of the cat though (cat is really old). lol


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

SO you have to stay with your Dads Fiancee's Mom?  That must be awkward


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

She's okay. I do my own thing, but lord if she catches you     .


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like my mom actually.  Love her to death, but damn can she talk!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, her mom is nice and all, but I would just prefer not to talk to her. lol


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

I think its ok to be a "little" antisocial.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

Is there a journal in here somewhere?    

Yeah I know.  It's a dual purpose training log/whoring thread.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Mayebe you should turn your garage into lab and start making some drugs.


 Now THERE's an idea!  I wonder if methamphetamine would fall under the 'research chemical' umbrella...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 31, 2004)

My friend and I both did really well in Ochem with a lab....We toyed with the idea of making X in his garage and selling it. LOL I would get a glow in the dark navel ring and put on multiple bracelets and adidas gear and hit clubs lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 31, 2004)

You figure, one batch would make around 250 hits and you sell each hit for 10 bucks...okay, lol, I've thought about this a bit too much...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 31, 2004)

Hmmm...

 You lookin for a business partner, Aggie?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 31, 2004)

Sure I could always use a scapegoat if I got caught. Lol, I would sell you out to the cops in order to cut a deal. lol


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Sure I could always use a scapegoat if I got caught. Lol, I would sell you out to the cops in order to cut a deal. lol




Isn't that just like a women.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You figure, one batch would make around 250 hits and you sell each hit for 10 bucks...okay, lol, I've thought about this a bit too much...




Tabs here go from 25-30 easily.  Ship to me, I will slang


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

Well shit, lol, guess I should increase prices if I ever decided to do this.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh yes.  The only problem I see is getting a press.... those are VERY costly.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe I should add breaking and entering to this list of crimes and make it in my undergrad's chem lab. lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Isn't that just like a women.



Lol, don't be jealous because Mono beat you in getting a piece of the action.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Whores!


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Monday, 8/02 - *Back/Bi's - Heavy*

Deads:  8x135/4x225/3x275/3x275/1x300/3x275/3x275
Good Mornings:  10x95/8x115/6x135/6x135
Pull-ups:  8xbw/7xbw
Seated Cable Rows:  6x180/5x180
Standing DB Curls:  10x30's/6x45's/6x45's


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Lookin good, Var.  But how come you didnt try any heavier singles after hitting 300x1?  You gotta at least try it!


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I could have gone for a heavier single, but started feeling some pain in my shoulder...old rotator injury.    Decided to just do triples at that point.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Ack... stupid rotator injuries.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Single worst injury I've ever had.  I'd rather break a bone than hurt my rotator again!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice deads Var.  What kind of bar did you use for curls?  How come that all you did?

You have a PM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2004)

Solid workout Var  .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Ignore that PM Var.  I found what I needed.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Too late


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

I noticed


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice deads Var.  What kind of bar did you use for curls?  How come that all you did?



Thanks man!

What kind of bar did I use for DB Curls???


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Solid workout Var  .



Thanks a lot, Jersey!  I thought you'd be happy to see some actual workouts posted in this journal.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh shit.. I thought it said BB curls.  Why only DB curls?  Why not more exercises?


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

The guys who put on that seminar I went to a few weeks ago were all monsters, natural, and into strength training...not bodybuilding.  These guys all had huge arms (proportionately speaking) and did NO arm work at all.  Their opinion is that the arms get plenty of work from major compund exercises.  I'm giving it a try, but not willing to completely do away with Bi and tri training, so I just cut back a bit to see how I respond.  As I mentioned early in this journal, I'm really just playing around right now to see what I respond to best.  Its a great mental break AND I'm still making size gains, so I'm gonna keep playin around.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

There was a post a while back about increasing arm size with in-direct training.  Most(including myself) thought it was dumb...  But your the one with ISSA


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, what I can say is that I havent lost any size training this way.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

I barely do any direct arm work.  3 sets for bis and 3 sets for tris a week.  I hate direct arm work.  My arms are growing though.  Train hard on your compund lifts and your body grows as a hole.  I don't like wasting my time on single joint movements.  Like Dr. Ken Leistner once said "The only people that can justify doing lateral raises are those that are 220lbs or more with low levels of body fat.  If this isn't you then quite wasting your time and keep on pressin"


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats an awesome quote!  

I'm amazed by how closed minded some people become after years of training.  When these guys at the seminar were talking, a couple scrawny asses in the audience were snickering as though these Strongmen didnt know what they were talking about.  It was pretty sad.  A couple "cut-up" bodybuilders who probably weighed no more than 170lbs mocking gorilla's who flip tires, drag trucks, and look better than most bodybuilders in the crowd.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2004)

I can't stand the guys that are really lean and train like pussies in the gym.  One of my freinds is strong and does stongman lifts and such and whenever some lean little punk is looking at him funny while they curl their 55lb barbell he jsut laughs and gets loud saying "at least I can move some weight like a real man and not walk around like a little bitch."  I have no respect for someone that is lean with nothing to show for it.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Tuesday, 8/03 - *Chest/Shoulders/Tri's*

_Warmed up with rotator exercises_
BB Pullover & Press:  12x55/8x65/4x65
Incline BB Press:  8x95/2x165/4x155/6x135
Seated BB Military:  10x45/6x85/6x105
DB Upright Row:  14x25's/9x35's/6x40's/6x40's
Pec Dec->Rev Pec Dec (superset):  14x60->14x60/8x80->8x80/8x90->7x80
Seated Overhead DB Ext:  9x50/6x60/5x60
_Finished with high rep/low weight ab work_

Tried the barbell pullover & press for variety.  Much weaker on pullovers than on presses, so these didnt work well at all.  The pullovers beat me up pretty good though, which showed in my incline presses.  Havent done DB upright rows in ages...LOVE THESE!  Overall, pretty good workout.  Shoulder is giving me problems again, but thats nothing new.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

I like Db upright rows too.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

If I'm weak on pullovers, is that just showing that my pecs are weak.  Or is it more likely serreatus or back thats holding me up?  They REALLY sucked!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

Your serratus is important on pullovers.  I say it is your lats.  Or possibly your abs or obliques.  Do them with a slight bend in the arms so that your elbows are pointed up towards the ceiling when you are in the full stretch position.  Fire your lats to get that weight back to the start position.  squeze your glutes and drive your hammies through the floor and hold tight through your midsection.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks man!  I'll try that!  

My back is destroyed from yesterdays workout.  Guess that could be part of it.  I know I was able to do more months ago when I last did BB pullovers.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

maybe all those light days are making you weaker.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier is gonna have a field day with that little comment.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

hehehe, just kidding.  you back is probably tired from yesterday.  do your pullovers on back day incstead of chest day.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll give that a try next week.  

I've been training clients this week!  Its the fuckin coolest job.  So far I've had really good people.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

great!!  It is a cool job.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah...I'm definitely into it.  Better than helping dumbasses with their computers.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

yeah, in a couple months you will be saying "I hate teaching dumbasses how to squat."  lol


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

You're probably right, but I'll enjoy the next couple months before that happens!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

it is a fun job.  at times is is a drag but for the most part it is cool.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm amazed by how fast the hour passes.  An hour behind this computer feels like an eternity.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

everyday feels like an eternity!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey P, maybe you should take over Var's old job, and Var can take over your PT job.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

okay.  that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!  Not sure I could live in NYC though.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

why?  pussy?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah? Pussy?  What's wrong w/ NY?


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Only dickheads like u two live there!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

very true.  this doesn't change the fact that you are a pussy though.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

I wasnt trying to imply that I'm not a pussy.  I think its been well established that I'm a total pussy.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

that is great man.  I wish I were a well established pussy.  I am just a pussy.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh wait...i thought we were talking about which of us _*gets*_ pussy.  My bad!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

heheheheh, I can't waite until you visit NYC!!!  You are a deadman....lol


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Just playin man!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Only dickheads like u two live there!


I know P-funk looks big, but you don't really have to count him as two.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Just playin man!


You better be, or I'll toss one of those fuzzy, pink dumbells I use for "heavy" days.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

After my little joke about who gets pussy, I have a feeling I'm about to embark on the longest "dry spell" mankind has ever seen! Karma's a bitch!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

At you.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Funk will tell you that I use those same DB's on my "light" days.  

Beat ya too it, Beeyatch!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Why no pussy?  Don't you have a gf? Has she gone frigid?  Do you need me to warm her up for you?


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

I was kidding.  My gf is nice and warm.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/happyscrappy.gif[/img2]
Fuck computer jobs!

Yea Var, like P said pullovers are best on back day.


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea Var, like P said pullovers are best on back day.



I'm starting to think you wait for P-funk to post his opinion, so you can follow up with a "yeah..thats what I'd do too" comment.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry I wont comment anymore.

The routine I was on before I ever started a journal, I would do pullovers on back day.  The routine was flawed severly though.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry I wont comment anymore.



I was joking, dude!


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

>



I cant get enough of those girls!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Funk will tell you that I use those same DB's on my "light" days.
> 
> Beat ya too it, Beeyatch!




DAMN YOU


----------



## Var (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Off day from weights.  Did some sprints at a soccer field.  Anyone know how long a soccer field is???

Trained a client at 6am this morning.    No idea how I'm going to stay awake till my shift ends tonight!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Trained a client at 6am this morning.



Was she hot?  I'm assuming you wouldn't get up that early to train a man.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Was she hot?  I'm assuming you wouldn't get up that early to train a man.



Tomorrow is a woman.  Today was a man.  What can I say?  I'm desperate to get out of tech support.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

No comment on the soccer field question, Max???  I know you coach boys soccer in your free time.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No comment on the soccer field question, Max???  I know you coach boys soccer in your free time.


That's a vicious rumor, and I don't know how it got started!   
(I just like to _watch_ boys soccer.  )


And no, I don't know how long a soccer field is. Sorry.  Next time use a damn football field, then I may b able to help you out.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

a soccer field is 120yrd I believe.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool!  Longer sprints than I thought.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

that is a tough sprint.  why not something shorter?  40s or 50s and work on explsivness.....ah, what the fuck do i know?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a soccer field is 120yrd I believe.


Wow Var, I'm impressed.  You sprinted like half the length of Rhode Island.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2004)

how long did you do 120yrds in?


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Just havin fun!    I sprinted the length of the field at full out speed (no idea how long) and then walked for the same amount of time (estimated of course).  Repeated this 4 or 5 times.  It gave me a good beatin'.

I'm really trying to just reset mentally and physically right now.  I'm thinking of getting on a hardcore bulk/strength program this fall.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a tough sprint.  why not something shorter?  40s or 50s and work on explsivness.....ah, what the fuck do i know?



Good idea.  I'll do that next time.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wow Var, I'm impressed.  You sprinted like half the length of Rhode Island.



  Fucker!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Football field is also 120 yards..  Inzone is 10 a piece.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn...I didnt think of that.  Thanks man!


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

How ya feeling man?  Back in the gym soon?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Sick, and I am now on a steroid inhaler.  Go in next Wed for an MRI on the shoulder.

Life fucking sucks.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow!  Thats rough.  Sorry man!  Any anabolic benefit from the inhaler???    j/k


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

No.  They wanted to put me on Prednizone, but I told them "Fuck no".  So inhaler it is.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Prednizone...is that the one that makes everyone fat?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

No.. I dont htink so.  I took it for a few months a few years back.  I think its what caused my low libido.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Its bad shit.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats no good.  Do they know what u have?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I had bronchitis.  But my bronchial tubes are still inflamed.  Said it coud take MONTHS for them to go back to normal.  So I am on a steroid inhaler to help speed things up.  I cant do shit, or I cough like hell.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats fucking awful.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn dude... wtf is going on.  I cant believe youre still sick.  Whats causing the persistent inflammation if you dont have bronchitis anymore??

 You should start megadosing some anti-inflammatory and vasoconstricting supps.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Damn dude... wtf is going on.  I cant believe youre still sick.  Whats causing the persistent inflammation if you dont have bronchitis anymore??
> 
> You should start megadosing some anti-inflammatory and vasoconstricting supps.



I have no idea...  The doc just told me that my lungs sound clear, but I am coughing because the bronchial tubes may be inflamed.  I suppose that it could be caused by them being irritated for so long?

Got any recomendations?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Well I suppose you shouldn't be seeing a specialist at this point, but if you are seeing a GP....  half of them don't know wtf they are talking about.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh and how are ya Var?
 sorry to whore


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well I suppose you shouldn't be seeing a specialist at this point, but if you are seeing a GP....  half of them don't know wtf they are talking about.



Shouldnt 

And yea, its a GP.. a bunch of different ones infact, because I am going to an instacare(dont have a normal doc)


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh and how are ya Var?
> sorry to whore



Like u really care!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Oops, I meant should lol. This has been a persistent problem. 
Ah GP and several in fact, no wonder this isn't being taken care of properly. Do you have health insurance? A specialist should be covered.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Yea, I do have insurance.  If its not better soon, I will see a specialist.  Or suck on a shotgun and that will kill whats ever in my lungs


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2004)

GP's do suck.  I speak from experience there


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

GP's are the shittiest docs ever. They aren't good enough to specialize.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump for aggies


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

So... what did you do today?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Studied. Things are BOOOORING lately. I have to really do a bulk of my studying now, even though my test is in late Oct. I start classes next Wed. Dad booked a flight and hotel room at the Venetian in Sept. though. Class hasn't even started yet and I need to somehow work in a day off of one.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Random note...it is not natural to go through an 18 pack of MGD light every 3 days....My dad's fiance is a nut.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Or an alcoholic.  I have college friends that DONT drink that much!

Why is it so boring?  Didnt you go running/riding today?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

[img2]http://www.smiliegenerator.de/s25/smilies-33194.png[/img2]


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.smiliegenerator.de/s25/smilies-33194.png[/img2][/QUOTE
> Awwww
> 
> Yup I workout in the mornings and ride my bike in the evenings most days. I just need to keep busy though. I'm the type of person that goes nuts without anything to do.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you trying to get me in trouble?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Lol, depends on what kind of trouble.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmm... I want to make a smart ass comment, but I am going to say "moderator" trouble.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Ah, well, don't ya wanna be a mod? I'm also sort of curious about how you become one.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Yea, I already asked.  I even asked for such a lowly position as a mod in the for sale/trade/wanted forum 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33120


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I think I post too much to be considered.  Plus I see them chosen on their areas of expertise.  I would need to umm whats the word... contribute! more.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Ah. Well lol, isn't that what open chat is about though? Just post a whole lot lol.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

I edited post 435.  See lol.

Yea, I dont even know who mods open chat... I think Kuso(who is never on) and hikerchick?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Hiker is rarely online, as is Kuso.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Yea.  Maybe thats why Johnnny goes unchecked!  Kuso needs to run paths with him.  He is a super mod, and would ban him


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

How come you can't delete posts in the suggestion area?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

You cant delet them anywhere.. especially when you are the thread starter.  Just edit it if you want.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Maybe edit it to ask why elites cant delete their post if its first in a thread.  Thats a good question


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Im going home, bye~  If you have AIM I will be on there in a few.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2004)

Okay, night Jake. Btw, I added you to my AIM list.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Whores


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey VAR!!  How ya been hun??  PM me when you get a chance to say HI!!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

I should rename this thread, "Jake and Denise - A New Love Blossoms".


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Sapph!  Nice to hear from ya.

U have a PM


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Var, what's up. 
How was the client today, worth getting up for?


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Fuckin sucked!  She called me 15 minutes before our session and cancelled.  Said something very important came up.  And to think, I cut my own workout short so I could meet with her.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

That's F'd up.  Make her pay next time. (Unless she's hot, then all bets are off.)


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Im just gonna let it go this time and tell her that I need more notice in the future.  That really sucked because she was my only client today.  I could have slept late.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Does that mean you don't get paid?


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Yup


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Bitch 
Now she better be hot.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats what I'm sayin'!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Im just gonna let it go this time and tell her that I need more notice in the future.  That really sucked because she was my only client today.  I could have slept late.




24hrs bro.  you need 24 hours and that is the policy or you charge them.  Take money upfront.  Have people buy a nu,ber of sessions (say 12 or 24), that way they are held to those sessions and if they don't show or late cancel on you then they get charged and eat the loss.  It sucks but it is business.  When you do this stuff for a living that is how you make your money.  You get paid when people show up.  If they late cancel they charge you money.  That is a time when you could have had someone else in there.  That is how it has to be and you must be strict with that or people will walk all over you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I should rename this thread, "Jake and Denise - A New Love Blossoms".


Haha, well Mono, Kata, and PreMier were whoring in Mudge's journal so I said to move to yours.  Can't you feel the love?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 24hrs bro.  you need 24 hours and that is the policy or you charge them.  Take money upfront.  Have people buy a nu,ber of sessions (say 12 or 24), that way they are held to those sessions and if they don't show or late cancel on you then they get charged and eat the loss.  It sucks but it is business.  When you do this stuff for a living that is how you make your money.  You get paid when people show up.  If they late cancel they charge you money.  That is a time when you could have had someone else in there.  That is how it has to be and you must be strict with that or people will walk all over you.



Most chains require a 24 hour notice policy for cancelation or you will be charged.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 24hrs bro.  you need 24 hours and that is the policy or you charge them.  Take money upfront.  Have people buy a nu,ber of sessions (say 12 or 24), that way they are held to those sessions and if they don't show or late cancel on you then they get charged and eat the loss.  It sucks but it is business.  When you do this stuff for a living that is how you make your money.  You get paid when people show up.  If they late cancel they charge you money.  That is a time when you could have had someone else in there.  That is how it has to be and you must be strict with that or people will walk all over you.



You're absolutely right!  Thats the policy at the studio, too.  I'm just thinking of letting her slide this time since she's a new client and I'm hungry for clients right now.  Also, I'm still working FT at CVS (for 2 more weeks), so its not hurting me financially.  I'm going to have a talk with her and let her know I'm doing her a favor this time.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Haha, well Mono, Kata, and PreMier were whoring in Mudge's journal so I said to move to yours.  Can't you feel the love?



You can do whatever you want with my thread, sweetheart!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah, I usually will let people slide one time.  If I am feeling really nice I wont charge them provided they reschedule an appointment with in that week so that I at least make the money back.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you Var.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, I usually will let people slide one time.  If I am feeling really nice I wont charge them provided they reschedule an appointment with in that week so that I at least make the money back.



She actually "claims" she will be calling me tonight and scheduling 3 for next week.  Time will tell.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Thank you Var.



No...thank you!   


Now I'm starting to "feel the love"!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh yeah...this is a workout journal!     Did light legs today.  Left my journal at home, so cant give a lot of detail.  Did squats, Leg Curls, Butt Blaster, and supersetted 45 degree calf -> seated calf.  Cut workout a little short to meet with client (the one who cancelled)


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

You don't need your journal.  I remember exactly what you did:

THE REPS WERE SHIT AND THE WEIGHT WAS NUTHIN'.


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

quite crying you pussy.


WARNING WARNING........this is what light leg day will do to you...make you a pussy!!


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)

Speaking of "pussy", when was the last time you two got some????


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2004)

4 days ago......a bit of a dry spell


----------



## Var (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Now now Boys dont fight... 

Speaking of p@ssy, gotta run and get mine some action...  gotta love that tongue!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ...


 x2!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> x2!


Cyndi must be feeling MUCH better !


----------



## PreMier (Aug 5, 2004)

If she's not now, she will be soon haha


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Now now Boys dont fight...
> 
> Speaking of p@ssy, gotta run and get mine some action...  gotta love that tongue!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

Alrighty then... wonder if that's going to be a new avatar?   

Not to change the subject, but Var, how long did it take you to get your ISSA cert?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Not to change the subject, but Var, how long did it take you to get your ISSA cert?


.......and who did you have to bribe?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Alrighty then... wonder if that's going to be a new avatar?
> 
> Not to change the subject, but Var, how long did it take you to get your ISSA cert?



Lets hope so!  

Took me about 4 months of studying.  Then went to a weekend seminar (which was amazing).  I think you could do it much quicker, but I took notes on the ENTIRE text book and studied like a madman to be sure I knew it all.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> .......and who did you have to bribe?



Your mom doesnt take bribes, just sex.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Touche' 
(That's French for  )


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

How much is the seminar?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Included in the tuition for the course.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

I might have to check that out. I would be one hell of an old PT, but I was toying with the thought of specializing in training middle age people.

Do you have any regrets, or would you have chosen a different cert?  Is Pat ISSA certified too?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

You should definitely go for it.  I've never loved a job in my life until now.  This is definitely the gig for me.  There are lots of certs out there (P has a different one), but I really liked ISSA.  Good rep, great people, and the seminar blew me away.  No regrets at all.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

No workout?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Nope.  Tomorrow.  Trained all morning and now I'm sitting behind this computer till 10.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

The guy today told me, "I dont want to get big, round muscles like yours".


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

You have big round muscles?  

What does he want?  What did he look like?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Apparently, he thinks I do (smart ass)

He's just a typical looking guy.  A little too much bf and very little muscle.  He just wants to "look better".


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Var, click the banner in my sig, then click "make $$$"


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

You wish!  Whore


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

And you only make money if I order something!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

No.  YOU click the make money, and sign up.  That way if you sell, then you make money.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

You should order some too.  Good shit.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Find another moron to make you $$$.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Var, I love you.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

I love u too man


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn.. I need a new plan.

That one always works


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

With chicks maybe


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

> Do you have any regrets, or would you have chosen a different cert? Is Pat ISSA certified too?



No, Pat is NASM certified........AND IT IS PATRICK DAMN IT!!  I HATE THE NAME PAT!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, Pat is NASM certified........AND IT IS PATRICK DAMN IT!!  I HATE THE NAME PAT!


 Shouldnt have told us that, Pat.


----------



## Var (Aug 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> AND IT IS PATRICK DAMN IT!!  I HATE THE NAME PAT!



Sorry Pat!  We'll remember next time!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No, Pat is NASM certified........AND IT IS PATRICK DAMN IT!!  I HATE THE NAME PAT!


Are you going to ban me again.... Pat?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

Dicks


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

It's Pat!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's Pat!




F*cker....careful....you live within strinking distance.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Having seen that movie, I'm only mildly afraid of you now.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> F*cker....careful....you live within strinking distance.


 striking distance


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Am I within "strinking" distance, too?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL...everyone see whats under Funk's avitar???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var, you are not with in striking distance yet but you are on the (s)hit list.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> LOL...everyone see whats under Funk's avitar???




No shit dickhead, that has been there for almost a week.  Figures it would take you that long to notice.......butthead.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No shit dickhead, that has been there for almost a week.  Figures it would take you that long to notice.......butthead.



Working two jobs and had a busy weekend, what can I say?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

ALways excuses.  You use those same excuses for your pussy pink dumbell workouts.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh...and


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

hahahahahaha......that is such a great smilie.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm crying on the inside, PAT!  Really I am!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

grrr....not pat not pat not pat


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

So Pat...we gonna use pink dumbells in September, or are u gonna make me actually do work.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

you are a dead man walking var!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I love it!  Regardless, of what you think of my workouts.  I LOVE the pain!  Bring it on beeyatch!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

oh, it is coming!!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Pls stop with the homoerotic talk.  I've told you I'm not into that!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

man, you really have your mind in the gutter.  you are the one that brings it back to that.  you want to give asspuncutre the reach around don't you?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

No man...I want to give u the reach around.  Cant u take a hint?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

freak


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought Var = Asspuncture?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Who said that?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Prince told me he checked Asspunctures IP and it was you!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

I knew someone was gonna try to fuck me for sticking up for the guy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I knew someone was gonna try to fuck me for sticking it up the guy.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Prick!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought all my IM buds were gonna give me "mad props" for outting Asspirate...so far only the Funkmaster has done so.  Lets here it Max..."Var is tha shit"!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

It would help if I had hung out here when he still went by his old name.  Alas, that was before my time. 

But if it makes you happy.............VAR IS SHIT!!!!!  
Anything for you, pal.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

im confused


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Mono, read the "ASSPUNCTURE Banning" thread in Open Chat


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

Var played sherlock holmes and busted the homo.  it was quite impressive.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks PATRICK!  I appreciate the compliument.    I've known about him for a while, but wanted to see if I was the only one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Most of us weren't trying to pay such close attention to Asspirate, but I guess you still gotta give Var his props........................you did good!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you workout?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you workout?




  


Premier is agressive.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you workout?




I do.  How about yourself?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Premier is agressive.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I do.  How about yourself?



It was a simple question.. I havent seen one posted for a while is all..


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It was a simple question.. I havent seen one posted for a while is all..



I was just joking with you!    

I've been working out...just havent been posting workouts lately.  I have a short attention span I guess.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

He's been sprinting all across Rhode Island. (The *whole* soccer field!)


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Var...

What the heck are you guys talking about in this journal?  I am completely lost...   , what's with this whole banning thing?  I am out of the loop I guess....    

Cyndi


----------



## Var (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!  We were talking about ASSPUNCTURE.  Check out the threads in Open Chat for all the drama.  

How have you been?  Feeling better?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

Getting ready for the big trip to see the funkster? (he probably hates that name too   )

Have fun in Manhattan Var, you'll love it!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is Var today?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Var played sherlock holmes and busted the homo. it was quite impressive.


MY FIRST POST HERE I WAS ASKING FOR HELP REMEMBERING MY ORIGINAL HANDLE!!!!!!!!

You guys are the reason for the "dumb meathead" stereotype.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

I am still impressed with VAR's ability to deduce that, whereas i didnt even remember....but never the less.... nothing was being hidden, hence no shocking revelation.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> MY FIRST POST HERE I WAS ASKING FOR HELP REMEMBERING MY ORIGINAL HANDLE!!!!!!!!
> 
> You guys are the reason for the "dumb meathead" stereotype.



Yes, I remember what your first post was.  I just like the dumb meathead sterotype.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Var's amazing deductive ability stems from him having too much free time on his hands.  I think he needs a third job.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> I am still impressed with VAR's ability to deduce that, whereas i didnt even remember....but never the less.... nothing was being hidden, hence no shocking revelation.



Don't try to steal my thunder!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh he'll steal something from you alright!  Oh wait, I forgot that has already been takin


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Var, where you been?  Some of us were beginning to worry. (i.e. You've missed a bunch of insults aimed your way.)


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I took a couple sick days.  

I feel so out of the loop that whole "intofitness" thread that got locked was some crazy shit!  What else have I missed???  I've gone a full 3 days without being insulted!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 13, 2004)

Are you alright?  

If so, then allow me to welcome you back.....  

You haven't really missed much.  The "intofitness" thing had funny moments, but was mostly stupid.  

P-Funk lost a battle of wills to cookies, and then said something about you and pink dumbells.  He sure is mean for a Pat.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm good.  Just needed to take a couple "sick" days.  

Pat's a fucker, isnt he?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2004)

Dicks.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Var, how come you aren't posting your workouts?  Still doing the light/heavy days?

I have to live vicariously through you, you focker!


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey man!  Still doing the light/ heavy thing, but upped the volume on light days per your ridicule...I mean...advice.  

Havent been posting workouts because I've been a lazy ass.  Still working out hard, but havent been bringing my log into work.  I'll post tomorrows workout for sure.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 13, 2004)

Liar.  I saw you at the krispy kreme.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Nah...just been working too much.  Feeling lazy as hell.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

God.. I think I will eat a box of KK for dinner


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I dont want to hear you bitching next time you're trying to cut!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

I have never tried to cut


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Really?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

I havent even been working out that long.  I played football from 16-17(HS) and then stopped.  Then got back into it late last year sometime.. cant remember which month exactly... and figured out a diet and routine.  Went from around 170 to 200Lbs.  If I didnt get fucked over by God then I would be at arounf 210maybe.  I want to be a ripped 240, but thats a ways off.  I also dont know if I can get that big naturally.. I hope so though.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Ah...didnt know that


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

You going to see AvsP this weekend?


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Hell yes!  I'm a huge Aliens fan.  Read all the Alien vs Pred books.  I know its gonna be cheesy (pg13 rating and all) but I gotta see it.  

You?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea, I was disappointed with the rating also.  WTF were they thinking?  I will see it.  I think the Predators will pwn.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree.  The Aliens are badass, but lack intelligence.  Guess it depends on the ratio.  If its a few Predators on an Alien infested planet...Aliens would pwn!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

You buy a Heep yet?


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Nah...my truck will be paid off in a few months.  Gonna hang on to it for a while.  Its treated me REALLY well so far.  Cant complain.

Get that work done on yours yet?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea, its finished.  Just waiting for my new t-case to come.  I will get a pic of it this weekend.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool!  Its an Explorer, right?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea.  But it is nicel and diming me to death.. so I will refer to it as Xploder now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2004)

post some pic's as soon as you can Premier ... I wanna see


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

Definitely post pics.  I'd like to check it out


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

I will post some tomorrow.  They will just be of it sitting there.  If it had 4wd I could park on some boulders or something.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL .. fake it with photo shop.  Put your self up somewhere with a big view on a very small ledge.


----------



## Var (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought it was a 4x4.  Arent you into offroading?  Thought I read that here at one point


----------



## PreMier (Aug 13, 2004)

A t-case(transfer case) is attached to the transmission.  The front and rear driveshafts, are both connected to it.  For some reason mine is not co-operating, so I have an upgrade on the way(hence the previous post).  At the moment the 4wd doesnt work.  But it is 4wd.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a Heep... I mean a Jeep Liberty.  I love 4wd.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

You wilderness folks are so......quaint.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Var!


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Sapph!    Thanks for stopping in.  Hows life?

I may actually post a workout today!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Life is good, but I am craving CHOCOLATE!!    so I ate a chocolate protein bar,  which is OK, but I want ANOTHER one!      

Yeah Babe... post a workout or two will ya????


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

Today - Chest

It was fun and I'm tired.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

You're just descriptive as hell, ain't ya Var?   

I'm also gonna do some chest today. (Then, after I'm done with my girl, I might even go to the gym.  )


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Today - Chest
> 
> It was fun and I'm tired.



Why don;t you post your workouts anymore??


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been training clients like crazy!  I'm really happy about that, but it means getting my workouts in when I can.  Havent used a journal at all this week.  Tomorrow is back day and I have no clients, so I'll post my workout properly.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you still working two jobs?  It sounds like the training business is kickin' for ya, way to go bro.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks man!  Yeah, I dont go part time here until next week.  I cant wait.  I fucking hate computers.    The two jobs wouldnt be so bad if I didnt have so many early clients.  My first was at 530 this morning.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

hahahaha.....nothing like e 5:30am clients!!


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

The hardest part was that there were two of them working out together.    I've been living on coffee the past couple weeks


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh, you had to train a couple, two at a time??  I refuse to do that shit unless they pay me double.  It is to much work to try and watch two people like that.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

I liked it better.  Hour passed really fast.  They were very cool and I made more money training both at once.  Not exactly double, but still more


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Is it two girls?  or a girl and a guy?  I have done it before when it is two girls.  I make them squat really heavy so that I half to spot them at the waist. LOL


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

It was two girls actually!  We did SLDL's.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Forgot to take a pic, sorry.  Will get one in the next few days.

Mmm.. 2 girls doing SLDL's... I bet that they were fat, no?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

hehehehe, two fat chicks and VAR


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Reminds me of the AIM conversation


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

I know, that is why I said it.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

U guys had a conversation about me with fat chicks?  

They were actually very fit, middle aged women.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

The only thing we ever talk about is you and fat chicks.

very fit huh??  so what does that mean, they were only two bills?


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

Whatever turns you gays...er...guys on.   

They were about 3 bills.  I like me a heavy hottie!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Lmao!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

What are you shaking for??  Quite frontin' like you never banged a rhino.  I have and I'll do it again, maybe this sat. even.....fat girls need love to ya know.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

I have NEVER "banged a rhino" as you put it.  Quality, not quantity you slut!


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

I like variety myself.  Gotta try new things


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Screw that I am going to bang a pig this weekend.  I could care less.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

lmfao!

Dont forget to drink... a lot!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to have to get drunk to do that stuff.  Now I have no shame.  Sober I will still do what has to be done.  Like I said, once I start eating red meat everyday I turn into an animal.  I had to big burgers for lunch today ala Shane Hamman.....Look out plus size ladies here comes P-funk!!

Hot chicks are to much work.  I go for the sure shot.....Like hunting Buffalo....you can't miss that ass!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats so wrong!


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I used to have to get drunk to do that stuff. Now I have no shame. Sober I will still do what has to be done. Like I said, once I start eating red meat everyday I turn into an animal. I had to big burgers for lunch today ala Shane Hamman.....Look out plus size ladies here comes P-funk!!
> 
> Hot chicks are to much work.  I go for the sure shot.....Like hunting Buffalo....you can't miss that ass!!


 hahahahahahahaahaha 

 Ok... maybe i _wont_ be bar-hopping with you this fall.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

I was just picturing going out to the bars with Funk, and watching him hit on all the


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahaahaha
> 
> Ok... maybe i _wont_ be bar-hopping with you this fall.



Why not???  You don't have to bang the fat girls......that just means more for me.....You snooze you lose!!  he who hesitates masturbates.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I was just picturing going out to the bars with Funk, and watching him hit on all the



the pictures in your head shall become reality in due tiume my freind.  I will be sipping tonic water and spitting game on the big ladies at the bar.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)

I gotta see that!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

I'll be finger blasting thier a-hole right at the bar.


----------



## Var (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

You crude fuck!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll be finger blasting thier a-hole right at the bar.


 ROFL

 Who needs a pickup line when you can just walk up to a girl and fingerblast her asshole?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2004)

I have such a way with words.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 17, 2004)

This is some Funny shit   Damn,  and I keep missing it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll be finger blasting thier a-hole right at the bar.


That explains all the weird crap I always find on the barstools.  Thanks a lot P-funk, some of us just go in to have a quiet, relaxing drink and find ourselves sitting in the after-drippings of your debauchery.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That explains all the weird crap I always find on the barstools. Thanks a lot P-funk, some of us just go in to have a quiet, relaxing drink and find ourselves sitting in the after-drippings of your debauchery.


 omg LOL


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

Tuesday - 8/17 - *Back - Heavy*

Deads:  8x135/4x275/*1x315/1x315*/0x325
Good Mornings:  8x95/6x95/6x115
WG Pullups:  8xbw/8xbw/6xbw
Bent BB Row:  9x135/6x155/6x155/5x155

I was pressed for time today, but very happy with the PR on deads.  Felt really strong on the singles and thought I could up the weight.   

GM's still feel like shit.  I dont know why I cant get the form down on these.  The weight doesnt feel heavy at all...just weird.  Bar keeps rolling forward.  Any advice is appreciated.

Really wanted to do more volume today, but was late for work.    Cant wait to go part time next week!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Tuesday - 8/17 - *Back - Heavy*
> 
> Deads:  8x135/4x275/*1x315/1x315*/0x325
> Good Mornings:  8x95/6x95/6x115
> ...


Holy crap Var, those are the exact same 4 exercises I did yesterday for back.  My order was a bit different but aside from that, great minds think alike.   

Congrats on those deads man. Would you believe it, I also hit a new PR on them yesterday.  Damn dude, this is scary.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

Holy shit!  I read that u did back in your journal and hit PR's, but assumed you were just busting my balls after reading my journal.  Why dont u post weights???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 17, 2004)

I think I provide enough amusement as is.  When (if) I get to some respectable weights, I'll post 'em.  For now, let's just say I'm nowhere near your level (except for Good Mornings  )


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm keeping the weight low on GM's until I get the form right.  I wish I could figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Tuesday - 8/17 - *Back - Heavy*
> Deads:  8x135/4x275/*1x315/1x315*/0x325
> Good Mornings:  8x95/6x95/6x115
> WG Pullups:  8xbw/8xbw/6xbw
> Bent BB Row:  9x135/6x155/6x155/5x155


Var!  Congratulations on posting a workout!  Oh, and on the deadlift PR too   .  Just messing with you.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

You dont use a "pussy pad" while doing good mornings, do you?  That could be why the bar rolls too much.  If not, then I would just say that you need to hold/pull it into your traps while leaning forward.

Nice PR.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

Never use the pad for anything.    Just cant seem to keep it in place.  

Thanks!  That was a big pull for me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That explains all the weird crap I always find on the barstools.  Thanks a lot P-funk, some of us just go in to have a quiet, relaxing drink and find ourselves sitting in the after-drippings of your debauchery.



 



VAR-  Finally a heavy day.  Workout looks good.  Weights look good too.


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL...thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Nike!  Long time no see.  Hows life?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

at the moment life is barely average but the gym is good.   

nice deadlifts by the way!


----------



## Var (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, I'm glad at least the gym is good.  

Thanks...its nothing compared to many here, but a big step for me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 18, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thanks...its nothing compared to many here


It's ok to be proud Var.  You should really stop living in my shadow.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm still waiting for you to take your skirt off and post some workouts.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 18, 2004)

I did post......I just left out certain embarrassing, numerical details.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

If I post my embarrasing details, you need to do the same!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah what he said, just leave the skirt on


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 18, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> just leave the skirt on


Yeah, you'd like that wouldn't you.  
It's coming off!


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 18, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> If I post my embarrasing details, you need to do the same!


No way man, I've seen all the crap you get for your "light" days.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats a damn good point!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Mornin Var.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Mornin Pre!  How goes it?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is my vehicle, and some of a Heep at 4WP that I saw.  I will try and get a shot of my X next to a stock one.  So you can see the difference, its huge.

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17270&stc=1[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Doing good.  Just loggin in before work  

Did you lift today?


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, dude!  Thats a nice Explorer.  The Jeep is sweet too.  You live in paradise.  Those mountains are amazing!

Didnt workout today.  Training arms hard tomorrow with a trainer (chick, hot) that goes to my gym.  Should be fun.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Are you getting trained?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 18, 2004)

Missionary position doesn't = arm workout.


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier:  Nah...we've just gotten to be friends and workout together from time to time.

Max:  You must not be doing it right, then!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool Explorer Pre!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks JD.  Once its paid off, it will be time to toss a solid axle under the front, like so: http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1026506&postcount=419


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Work out those arms HARD Var!!  I wanna see a pic of those GUNS!!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapph:  LOVE the new avitar!!!   

Got my ass kicked by a girl today!    Details coming soon...


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Thursday - 8/19 - *Arms/Core*

CG Bench:  14x135/12x155/7x185/12x135
Bench Dips:  14xbw+45/12xbw+25/14xbw/12xbw
BB Curl:  14x55/12x75/10x75/8x75->8x45
Preacher Curl:  12x55/6x65/8x55/8x55
Incline DB Curl:  12x25's/10x30's/10x25's->8x15's/10x25's->4x15's
Seated Overhead DB Ext:  12x50/10x60/8x60/6x60->6x45
Cable Crunches:  4 sets, reps till I wanted to die.  
Hyper Ext:  14xbw+45/10xbw+45/12xbw+25/12xbw

Worked out with a trainer friend of mine from the gym.  She's in sick shape and always works out like an animal.  She beat the hell out of me today!  I have no where near her level of endurance.  RI's were you go, I go.  Lots of dropsets (->).  Higher reps and volume than I've done for arms in a very long time.  It was a lot of fun, but I'm expecting some serious DOMS tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice Workout,  Some good lifts 

Bout freakin' time


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice close grips Var!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks, JD!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL!  I would never let a girl show me up in a workout.  I think its all those "light" days you have been doing.  Made ya soft


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Someone needs to get his chauvinistic tendancies under control.  

Its true that my current routine didnt prepare me for today...but I'm not training for endurance like she is.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL, its true.. I have never been beat at ANYTHING by a girl.  Well, thats not true.. I let this girl beat me at foosball, because she was Ohsofuckinghott!  

What do you mean endurance?  I see that you did a lot of reps.. is that because she was using the same weight as you?   If you had to switch weights, why not put more on?

I am all confused.. I dont even remember what your routine looks like, because you stopped posting your workouts.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Bastard!    I was using a lot more weight than she was.  She just happens to prefer training with very high reps (14-16).  I dont really see the point of using such a high rep range on a regular basis unless you're trying to improve endurance.  Because we were doing her workout, I went higher in reps, shorter in ri's, and lower in weight than usual.  It was a fun workout and I'll be sore as hell tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

> Worked out with a trainer friend of mine from the gym. She's in sick shape and always works out like an animal. She beat the hell out of me today! I have no where near her level of endurance. RI's were you go, I go. Lots of dropsets (->). Higher reps and volume than I've done for arms in a very long time. It was a lot of fun, but I'm expecting some serious DOMS tomorrow.



All I can say is......When you come to NYC in september and train with me.....YOU ARE FUCKED!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

KILL HIM!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

Patrick, you dont ever do crazy volume like that for arms, do you?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Patrick, you dont ever do crazy volume like that for arms, do you?




You never read any of my old journals or my precontest journal I guess.....When I train body parts and do them once a week I use a lot of volume.  Right now direct arm work has taken a backseat because (a) it is boring and (b) I am focusing on strength more and doing compound lifts almost exclusivly so I don't find it neccessary.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

leg day he will get


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Why worry about arms?  I bet you will be doing legs when you visit NYC 



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> leg day he will get


Shit, I deleted my post to change it


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

damn it P you dleted and then posted at the end and messed my post up.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, I just edited my new one too lol


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

You think I'm scared?  I love the pain!    I'm one of the most masochistic people you'll ever meet.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You think I'm scared?  I love the pain!    I'm one of the most masochistic people you'll ever meet.




quite frontin', you are a pussy


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it P you dleted and then posted at the end and messed my post up.



I was so confused!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you like to puke?


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> quite frontin', you are a pussy



You wish I were a pussy...then at least you'd get to see one for sure in September!  Now what???


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You wish I were a pussy...then at least you'd get to see one for sure in September!  Now what???




dude, whatever......FAT CHICKS!!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you like to puke?



The "arm chair bodybuilder" loves to bust my balls.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> The "arm chair bodybuilder" loves to bust my balls.




ouch


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> The "arm chair bodybuilder" loves to bust my balls.



Wanna know somethin funny?  I bet I am stronger tham you when I come back(if I ever do).


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wanna know somethin funny?  I bet I am stronger tham you when I come back(if I ever do).



Thats it?  Thats all u got???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

I thought thats all you could handle   Dont want to drop anything too heavy on you


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

That was better!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

Hahaha, I'd like to sit in on that training session.  I've never seen a PT cry before, give him hell Pat!


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

You'll never see me cry!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

That's not good, you should get more in touch with your feminine side.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh Var Paddle's his Pink Canoe Daily


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oh Var Paddle's his Pink Canoe Daily



Pink canoes are hard to steer.  Thankfully, I have Iain "taking up the rear".


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice, But why would you want me up your rear while your paddling your pink canoe?


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice, But why would you want me up your rear while your paddling your pink canoe?



Because you were calling me gay or weak, and it was an effective (and may I say witty) way to return the insult.    Any more questions?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

You two make such a cute couple......


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

I just hang with him because he hooks me up with Canadian beer.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

Iain, what are you in him....I mean it.....for?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Iain, what are you in him....I mean it.....for?


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Var, post your workout.  Unless you didnt go, because the girl trained too hard for you.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

I actually trained a shitload of clients this morning and am now working at my full time job (which will be part time after today).  So, didnt get to lift.  Today is going too well for your negativity to get me down!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

What happened?  Why are you so happy/gay?


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

I HATE my full time job and today is my last day doing it full time.  I go part time Monday, which I can afford now that I'm PT'ing.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Are you making good money PT'ing?  When you quit your computer, you will have to get the net at home.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Unless you think that IM sucks..


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm making good $ PT'ing, I'm getting net at home soon, I love IM, and I'll still be here 20 hrs a week.  Plenty of time to hang here.    Also, there's a computer at the studio.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

How many clients do you think that you will need to be able to quit the comp job?  Does the gym help you get clients?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

Only 20 hours/week of Var......Iain will not take this well.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

BTW, I like Ben Harper


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How many clients do you think that you will need to be able to quit the comp job?  Does the gym help you get clients?



So far, all of my clients have been provided to me by the studio.  I'm not sure how many clients I'd need to quit here, because I'd have to look into pro's and con's of paying for my own health coverage.  My company has a part time benefits plan, so I'm covered as long as I'm here


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Only 20 hours/week of Var......Iain will not take this well.


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BTW, I like Ben Harper



Seriously?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Yea, why?


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Didnt think you'd like that kind of music.  If you ever want bootlegs, lemme know.  I have a bunch of shows.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmm.. like dvd shows?  Im not much into watching, but if you want to send me some music files, im all for it 

Check it out lol


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Nah, man.  CD bootlegs.  Nevermind  

You need to make that pic your new sig!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Like I said, I will take CD bootlegs   Are they free, or you want a couple bucks(shipping/blank disc).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Make it your sig.  I have the stickman


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like I said, I will take CD bootlegs   Are they free, or you want a couple bucks(shipping/blank disc).



Nah...I'll just send u a couple shows.  Its cheap.  Email me your addy


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Make it your sig.  I have the stickman



I may do that!


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Of course, I've never had a virgin, so it would be false advertising.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Check out my xtreme mowing video


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

I tried.  I cant play it here for some reason


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 20, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You think I'm scared?  I love the pain!    I'm one of the most masochistic people you'll ever meet.



i love it!


----------



## Var (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Chiquita!  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Var (Aug 21, 2004)

Saturday 8/21 - *Legs*

Barbell Squat: 8x135/6x225/3x2753x275/*1x295/1x295*
Leg Press: 12x180/9x270/3x500/3x500/*1x540/1x540*
1 Leg Donkey Calf: 9x120/6x120/8x110/12x200 (both legs)
Lunges:  12x35's/10x35's/8x30's->6x20's
Standing Leg Curl:  10x#5/8x#6/6x#8/6x#8/6x#7
Seated Calf: 9x80/7x105/6x115/6x115


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice PR's Var.  You working today?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Fuck y'all 

Especially you Var


----------



## Var (Aug 23, 2004)

PreMier:  Thanks!  Wasnt working...I am today though.  

Iain:  Right back at ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice squats Var!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah var, great job!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

Damn... 295 is awesome.  Gonna add another 5lbs next week?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> GM's still feel like shit.  I dont know why I cant get the form down on these.  The weight doesnt feel heavy at all...just weird.  Bar keeps rolling forward.  Any advice is appreciated.


I know this is from awhile back, but the other day I did some good mornings, and I remembered your post.

When I was warming up, I noticed the bar rolled on my back also.  All I had to do was place the bar lower on my back like doing a PL style squat, and that solved the problem.


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I was PSYCHED to get 295.  They were a little shaky, but ATF all the way!  I really didnt feel like I could go up to 300, but will definitely try next time.  Thanks again Patrick for that advice you gave me on reps a couple weeks ago.  My strength has been increasing significanty ever since.  

Jersey:  I did have the bar really low on my traps..not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)

Saturday 8/23 - *Chest, Bi's, Abs*

Incline DB Press:  12x45's/6x60's/3x80's/3x80's/1x90's
Pec Dec:  12x#5/8x#9/6x#11/6x#10
Flat BB Press:  12x135/8x155/3x185/3x185/1x205
Cable Crossovers:  12x#6/8x#8/6x#9
Machine Press:  8x#8/8x#7/6x#7
Barbell Curl:  8x65/6x85/6x85/6x75
Hanging Leg Raises: 3 sets
DB Side Bends: 3 sets


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice workout dude. 
Was this a lite day?  Cause if it was......well I'm just gonna cry, man.


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)

No...The light/heavy routine is over.  I was using it to change things up, to recover from the near-overtraining I was doing before it, and to ease up on some minor injuries I was dealing with.  I'm feeling very strong now and hope to see the weights go up significantly.  I guess we'll see what happens.  

You ready to start posting workouts yet???  I think its time!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 24, 2004)

Only if you promise to laugh a lot and make me feel like an ahole.


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought that was a given?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea Var, gettin strong.


----------



## Var (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks man!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea Var, gettin strong.



 






this message was made possible by the "lets not pick on var today organization."


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

well, that day is over....so look out!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm ready for anything now that you're doing "light days".  Bring it on beeyatch!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

hahahahaha.....you are going to make it that easy for me this early in the morning?

My light days are still a good 30lbs better than your heavy days pussy.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

Var replies:

"well, at least I get pussy"


hehehehe....I beat ya to it


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)

You're quick today!    I've been up since 4:30 (and yes, got laid before heading off to the studio).  How was your morning?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

my morning?  train one client.....done until 4:30 (all my clients are away on vacation until after labor day).  did my laundry...ate a bunch.  about to go study for my physiology test on friday.  other than that just relaxin'.


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)

I didnt know that you're taking classes.  Thats great!  I'm thinking of going back myself.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of going back myself.


Great idea Var, it's never too late to finish junior high.  
This time around you might even pass something other then gym.


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Great idea Var, it's never too late to finish junior high.
> This time around you might even pass something other then gym.



  I got nothin!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 25, 2004)

Go do lunges, you bastard.


----------



## Var (Aug 25, 2004)

Someone has to


----------



## Monolith (Aug 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> my morning? train one client.....done until 4:30 (all my clients are away on vacation until after labor day). did my laundry...ate a bunch. about to go study for my physiology test on friday. other than that just relaxin'.


 christ... all your clients must be rich bastards.  try and hint that your rent is a killer, maybe they can help.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> christ... all your clients must be rich bastards.  try and hint that your rent is a killer, maybe they can help.




my clients are very generous.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

What happened, Var?  Where's the workouts?  Did you have a clients' rebellion or something, when they realized their workouts would never move past the "fuzzy dumbells" stage?


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Been busy as hell.  Worked back yesterday and shoulders today.  Will post details asap.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

I miss chattin' with you fuckers!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

How is PT goin'?


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

awesome!  I wish I had found this sooner.  hows life in Canuck land treatin ya?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Same ole boring shit.

Hot and Humid! like 104 with humidity today.

But it is Friday


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I miss chattin' with you fuckers!


So make more of an effort to do so!  Damn it Var, where's your priorities?


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah...I suck!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yeah...I suck!


That's between you and Iain.  The rest of us don't need to know.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

...... HEY WAIT A MINUTE.....


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

You're like night and day, Max.  When I get one of those drunken 2am calls from you, you're all about the details!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)

My bad...that *was* Iain!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> My bad...that *was* Iain!


You're "call waiting" on me?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2004)

Bitch, you better not be cheatin with that Russian Fag.


----------



## Var (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 27, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Bitch, you better not be cheatin with that Russian Fag.


You're forgetting the "Mr." part, again.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Here is a pic of me next to a stock.







Where are the two workouts as promised?  And I see you online, what are you doing?


----------



## Var (Aug 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of me next to a stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats weird!  I wasnt online when u posted that.  I left work at 6.  I'm at the studio now and will try posting after my next client


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, my time online has been very limited and I've actually missed you losers.     Todays workout sucked ass.  

Note to self:  Save the margaritta drinking for Saturday nights!  

Friday 8/27 - *Legs*

BB Squat:  8x135/6x225/3x275/*1x300/1x300/1x300*
Leg Press:  12x180/9x270/3x500/3x500
45 Degree Calf:  12x180/10x270/9x270/9x270/6x270
Standing Leg Curl:  10x#5/8x#6/8x#7/6x#7
Seated Calf:  10x80/7x105/7x115/7x115

Worked Chest yesterday (forgot log)

Today:  *Back, Bi's*

Deads:  8x135/6x225/1x275/1x295 
Tbar Row:  12x90/9x135/6x160/6x160 (weight doesnt include bar)
Chin-up:  8xbw/6xbw/4xbw
Chest Suppt Row:  12x90/6x180/6x180
DB Curl (supinated): 9x35's/6x35's
Machine Curl:  8x45/6x55/6x55


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2004)

nice workouts


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey buddy. Been a long time since I've been in here. How is everything? What program are you doing now? How did TPPT work out for you?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I've actually missed you losers.


You wouldn't have, if you'd read half the stuff Patrick posted about you.  How can some people be so cruel......


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

P:  Thanks man!

Rock:  Thanks for dropping in.  Its been too long.  TPPT was pretty good.  Learned a lot from it, but I dont think the gains were worth the strength loss.  Right now I'm just playing around and trying to gain strength.

Max:  I love u too, man!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok boyz..lets make this journal interesting and funny so we can get Britchick in here!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Well you can post a pic, that would certainly make it funny.  As for interesting.....good luck with that one.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well you can post a pic, that would certainly make it funny.  As for interesting.....good luck with that one.



This from "Mr. Afraid To Post Lifts Because I'm A Scrawny, Weak Pussy".


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This from "Mr. Afraid To Post Lifts Because I'm A Scrawny, Weak Pussy".


But I've admitted to being a scrawny, weak pussy.  You've yet to admit that you're comical looking.  Come on man, there's nothing to be ashamed of.  We've all seen "Wizard of Oz", we know what to expect.  (Can you sing too, or do you just do the little dance?)


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

You got me there.  I am a Munchin for sure (minus the singing and dancing ability  )  But I'm a Munchin whos getting W I D E.  And I'm damn sexy, too!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You got me there.  I am a Munchin for sure (minus the singing and dancing ability  )  But I'm a Munchin whos getting W I D E.  And I'm damn sexy, too!


.....and oh so modest.   

(I don't think she's gonna stop by, probably had enough of our sophomoric humor.  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

At least she didn't think you guys were a GIRL!!!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Think I came on too strong with my constant emails and phone calls???


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> At least she didn't think you guys were a GIRL!!!



I read that and LMFAO...but I think she was talking about Lisa, not u.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

No trust me. Brit was definately talking to me. Check out my journal! And then today Velvet referred to me as a girl


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No trust me. Brit was definately talking to me. Check out my journal! And then today Velvet referred to me as a girl



  Time to change that avitar!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I love this avi!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Welcome back Var!  Doing great on those squats man.

Rock:  Or should I say Rockette , without a doubt... time to change that avi.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I love this avi!!




I love what u put under your name!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks JD!    They're finally coming along.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Welcome back Var!  Doing great on those squats man.
> 
> Rock:  Or should I say Rockette , without a doubt... time to change that avi.


You too!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I love what u put under your name!


Apparently it needs to be said LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Do I look like a girl, or you just think I've shrunk that much..


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Haha, I meant- You too?!? But tell me, how's it feel now LOL


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Alright had a chance to catch up on your journal Var (now that I am through all of your e-mails )... damn I hate to admit it but you guys definately brighten my day up!

Oh and yes I really did call Rock a woman... oops!  She's not gonna let me live that one down!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

GGGrrrrr.....


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Alright had a chance to catch up on your journal Var (now that I am through all of your e-mails )... damn I hate to admit it but you guys definately brighten my day up!
> 
> Oh and yes I really did call Rock a woman... oops!  She's not gonna let me live that one down!



 

Why wont u return my calls?  I figured after the 24th message you'd give in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

I feel, well... violated .     LOL.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Why wont u return my calls?  I figured after the 24th message you'd give in.



I can't make out the number you are trying to leave with all that heavy breathing!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can't make out the number you are trying to leave with all that heavy breathing!




  Clearly the girl can hang with this crowd...no problem!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can't make out the number you are trying to leave with all that heavy breathing!


He's probably hyperventilating.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> He's probably hyperventilating.



Like her pics didnt make u hyperventilate, too?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd be hyperventilating LOL. Like my new AVI or not MANLY enough yet?


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

I was just thinking how badly you're overcompensating with that avi.  You're like a gay man trying to stay in the closet or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

WTF?!?!? I can't please anyone!!!!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

LOL.  j/k man


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'd be hyperventilating LOL. Like my new AVI or not MANLY enough yet?



You will always be Lara to me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, as long as I get kisses from you I'm happy. Whether I'm a man or a lesbian


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

And what do you mean I'm an ugly lesbian? Didn't you see me in my thong with my legs waxed to my upper thighs?!?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> WTF?!?!? I can't please anyone!!!!


When did Var say he *wasn't* pleased with you being gay?  Cause that would be a new one.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

...and who said I dont like ugly lesbians???


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And what do you mean I'm an ugly lesbian? Didn't you see me in my thong with my legs waxed to my upper thighs?!?



Thankfully no!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

No such thing as an ugly lesbian.  They're either hot, or they've made the transition and can officially be called men.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> When did Var say he *wasn't* pleased with you being gay?  Cause that would be a new one.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thankfully no!



It wasnt pretty!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thankfully no!


Ahh, your missing out LOL


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> It wasnt pretty!


That's when you started calling me all the time!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

and breathing heavy....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

I didn't see it either. (Which explains why I'm still able to sleep at night.  )


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

You promised never to tell!!!    I think it was your half waxed body that did it!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

So it's official, Var's done the obscene breathing thing to all three of us.....whore!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So it's official, Var's done the obscene breathing thing to all three of us.....whore!



Dont be mad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Haha!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So it's official, Var's done the obscene breathing thing to all three of us.....whore!



And I thought I was getting special treatment!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

And we're not even counting the things you've done to poor Iain......


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I thought I was getting special treatment!


Now I would give you special treatment!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I thought I was getting special treatment!


I know how you feel, babe:  Hurt, betrayed, nauseous....sorry was thinking back to image of Rock in a thong.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And I thought I was getting special treatment!



Oh...you ARE!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, babe:  Hurt, betrayed, nauseous....sorry was thinking back to image of Rock in a thong.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Oh...you ARE!


Yeah, it's the first time he's done it to a woman.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's the first time he's done it to a woman.



No Maxine, *you * were my first!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, babe:  Hurt, betrayed, nauseous....sorry was thinking back to image of Rock in a thong.


Unfortunately I feel the same way


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey!  This is a VERY SERIOUS "workout journal".  Stop whoring it up!!!  





<just kidding>


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No Maxine, *you * were my first!


I don't know how to respond to this....should I be insulted or just violent?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hey!  This is a VERY SERIOUS "workout journal".  Stop whoring it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously Var, ask Robert if he can move this journal to "Open Chat".


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Just go to my whoring thread guys, that way I don't have to keep going back and forth.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

Fuck that!  Its more fun whoring where we arent supposed to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

alkjfkajdkafjadj


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm out, time to hit the gym.  (Else I'll shrink to Var-like proportions.)

Later guys! (And gall  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

this is going to be larger than my whore thread


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> this is going to be larger than my whore thread



Scared???


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm out, time to hit the gym.  (Else I'll shrink to Var-like proportions.)
> 
> Later guys! (And gall  )


Right back at you-


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Scared???


YES!!


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Right back at you-


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> YES!!



This thread could never reach the prestigious level of the Whoring Thread.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Right back at you-




(It's only funny till he gets a phone call at 2am.))


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Your up to 30 pages already! Only 770 more to go...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> (It's only funny till he gets a phone call at 2am.))


Oh, your giving my your number then? LOL


----------



## Var (Sep 7, 2004)

Journal Update:  Went to buddies bachelor party (all day) Saturday.  Haven't lifted a weight since.  Nuff said!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Yea, definately no squating for you.. since you were violated 


Should come around more often Var.


----------



## Var (Sep 7, 2004)

Wish I could be here more.  I miss u guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah Var. Don't be a stranger.  As you're drinking... I'm squatting.... every other day... 400 baby, huff puff  (of course it's the only friggin thing I can do right now).


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

WTF Var, where have you been?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Journal Update:  Went to buddies bachelor party (all day) Saturday.  Haven't lifted a weight since.  Nuff said!


I guess Var got enough of a leg workout jumping out of the cake. 
Tell me you at least got a nice tip dude?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2004)

I wish VAR was around more.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

I keep telling him that his priorities are all screwed up. Work......


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 9, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

>


Var's an absentee landlord.  But I'll gladly take his place.


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I edited post 435.  See lol.
> 
> Yea, I dont even know who mods open chat... I think Kuso(who is never on) and hikerchick?



Not never on, just not for too long each time at the moment. If someone is causing shit though, pm me a link to it and I'll take care of it.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Var's an absentee landlord.  But I'll gladly take his place.


yeah i quit posting in my journal and no need to make another 1 really, but im just bored


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for keeping my journal going everyone.    I hate that I havent been around much.  Its the only downside to the career change.  I've been working out like a dog lately (finally have a lifting partner...sometimes) and will start posting workouts again soon (not that anyone really cares).


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping my journal going everyone.    I hate that I havent been around much.  Its the only downside to the career change.  I've been working out like a dog lately (finally have a lifting partner...sometimes) and will start posting workouts again soon (not that anyone really cares).



We care!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> We care!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

perv


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

> I've been working out like a dog lately (finally have a lifting partner...sometimes) and will start posting workouts again soon (not that anyone really cares).



I care


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks P!  

Sorry to hear about the knee bud.    How ya doing?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thanks P!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the knee bud.



thanks, it really sucks.  I am pretty upset about it.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

I can imagine.  Just checked your journal.  

Now I'll definately have to come to NYC for a night of drinking!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

lol, when is that?


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

Couldnt afford the seminar unfortunately.  Thought for sure I'd be able to get the $ in time.  

I'm thinking of making the trip anyway just to see the sights.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

So come already!  I'll show you how real men drink.


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So come already!  I'll show you how real men drink.



This is officially the Homo-erotic Quote Of The Day!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

I've just had 4 hours of meetings, so my brain is fried and i got no comeback.  You win this round, fucko!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Couldnt afford the seminar unfortunately.  Thought for sure I'd be able to get the $ in time.



But now you're busy saving for Vegas!


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> But now you're busy saving for Vegas!



Thats a fact!!!  

Pls see sig


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Pls see sig


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 10, 2004)

Bastard!


----------



## Var (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Var, in Vegas?  Since P is out, leg day transfers to me!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var, in Vegas?  Since P is out, leg day transfers to me!




I'll still stand there and scream........."C'MON VAR YOU PUSSY!!!  SQUAT DEEPER!!"


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll still stand there and scream........."C'MON VAR YOU PUSSY!!!  SQUAT DEEPER!!"


----------



## Var (Sep 11, 2004)




----------

